# The "Hot Sauce" Driveler #58



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll think of a song to post momentarily.....running low on brain cells @ the moment


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, so let's combine my "Rhbama3 brought the rain driveler" and I'll take care of the music.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so let's combine my "Rhbama3 brought the rain driveler" and I'll take care of the music.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so let's combine my "Rhbama3 brought the rain driveler" and I'll take care of the music.



Sorry Tbug, thanks!! 

All I could think about at the moment was this meatball sub, wiff "hot sauce", I'm getting ready to devour!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought this one was about hot sauce!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 8, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> I thought this one was about hot sauce!



Here ya go.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2013)

broke down in the middle of the lake at midnight. Not fun but we were able to siphon gas from one tank to another and get going again. The tank had rusted on the inside and totally plugged the siphon line. Replaced the tank today and got some errands.
Not sure about fishing tonight because the wind is really kicking! Hope it dies down soon.
Got things ready to go snipe hunting in the morning and possibly fish tomorrow night but there is another massive storm front coming.
Just borrowed the BiL's puter long enough to post. See ya!


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2013)

T'was a odd day at work.
Got walked into by hunny boo boo's mom (I swear it was her)
Found where somebody was leaving KKK business cards around
And cleaned up the smelly-est pile of puke ever. I mean .... you knew it was there 40 feet before you could see it.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> broke down in the middle of the lake at midnight. Not fun but we were able to siphon gas from one tank to another and get going again. The tank had rusted on the inside and totally plugged the siphon line. Replaced the tank today and got some errands.
> Not sure about fishing tonight because the wind is really kicking! Hope it dies down soon.
> Got things ready to go snipe hunting in the morning and possibly fish tomorrow night but there is another massive storm front coming.
> Just borrowed the BiL's puter long enough to post. See ya!



And he was probably trembling the entire time it was in your hands.    

I'm so sowwy my Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## kracker (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, Tbug put up the eyecandy for the ladies, so I'm gonna post a video by my next ex-wife, Sunny Sweeney.....I dearly love that voice.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Friday night. 

Nuttin to do. 

Bored to death.

Fishbait is in a talkin' mood. 

Won't hush.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

slip said:


> T'was a odd day at work.
> Got walked into by hunny boo boo's mom (I swear it was her)
> Found where somebody was leaving KKK business cards around
> And cleaned up the smelly-est pile of puke ever. I mean .... you knew it was there 40 feet before you could see it.



You just made my Friday evening!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

slip said:


> T'was a odd day at work.
> Got walked into by hunny boo boo's mom (I swear it was her)
> Found where somebody was leaving KKK business cards around
> And cleaned up the smelly-est pile of puke ever. I mean .... you knew it was there 40 feet before you could see it.



So you're a closet HoneyBooBoo stawker huh?     :rofl :


You didn't get yer pic made with Mama June?  



Maybe Mama June was passing out the cards and Honey BooBoo is the one who puked from overloading on sketti and GOGO Juice?


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You just made my Friday evening!!


Im glad my misery is your entertainment.No No:


turtlebug said:


> So you're a closet HoneyBooBoo stawker huh?     :rofl :
> 
> 
> You didn't get yer pic made with Mama June?
> ...


So busted.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Ok, Tbug put up the eyecandy for the ladies, so I'm gonna post a video by my next ex-wife, Sunny Sweeney.....I dearly love that voice.




As much as Gary is eye candy, and Lord I do love what the years have done to him  , I love his music.  

The man has seen his share of rough times and I guess his writing is how he's dealt with it.  


Not a bad one you posted.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 8, 2013)

I got the jo-ob  
I got the jo-ob


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I got the jo-ob
> I got the jo-ob



Fishbait says this calls for a Nekkid Twista MARATHON!      


Congrats Helen!     


I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> As much as Gary is eye candy, and Lord I do love what the years have done to him  , I love his music.
> 
> The man has seen his share of rough times and I guess his writing is how he's dealt with it.
> 
> ...



I love me some Gary Allan!






I just saw your post on the other driveler! Thanks! I so can't wait to go shoot it! Maybe you will find one you like soon! I went to Adventure Outdoors this morning to get mine! It was the only place that had the G36 in stock!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait says this calls for a Nekkid Twista MARATHON!
> 
> 
> Congrats Helen!
> ...



I start March 1. I go to Aurora, CO one week each month except April, when I'll spend 3-5 days in Vegas. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So you're a closet HoneyBooBoo stawker huh?     :rofl :
> 
> 
> You didn't get yer pic made with Mama June?
> ...



That lady needs to stay wherever she lives. She's over here in Forsyth every other weekend. Her mama lives here. She was at the gas station, with camera crew and all, just 3 miles from my house....ugh


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I got the jo-ob
> I got the jo-ob



YAY!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> broke down in the middle of the lake at midnight. Not fun but we were able to siphon gas from one tank to another and get going again. The tank had rusted on the inside and totally plugged the siphon line. Replaced the tank today and got some errands.
> Not sure about fishing tonight because the wind is really kicking! Hope it dies down soon.
> Got things ready to go snipe hunting in the morning and possibly fish tomorrow night but there is another massive storm front coming.
> Just borrowed the BiL's puter long enough to post. See ya!





slip said:


> T'was a odd day at work.
> Got walked into by hunny boo boo's mom (I swear it was her)
> Found where somebody was leaving KKK business cards around
> And cleaned up the smelly-est pile of puke ever. I mean .... you knew it was there 40 feet before you could see it.





Jeff C. said:


> You just made my Friday evening!!





turtlebug said:


> So you're a closet HoneyBooBoo stawker huh?     :rofl :
> 
> 
> You didn't get yer pic made with Mama June?
> ...





slip said:


> Im glad my misery is your entertainment.No No:
> 
> So busted.





Bubbette said:


> I got the jo-ob
> I got the jo-ob





Bubbette said:


> I start March 1. I go to Aurora, CO one week each month except April, when I'll spend 3-5 days in Vegas. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.





Sugar Plum said:


> That lady needs to stay wherever she lives. She's over here in Forsyth every other weekend. Her mama lives here. She was at the gas station, with camera crew and all, just 3 miles from my house....ugh





Sugar Plum said:


> YAY!!!!! Congratulations!!!



Hi all, congrats Helen!    Sorry Slip     Enjoy the adventure Robert!    Hi ya Cort. 

TBugsy, we have to get together for some Q again!     Jeffro, get some sleep bud!


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2013)

TWO egg sammiches WITH cheese and mayo.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi ya Cort.



Hi


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That lady needs to stay wherever she lives. She's over here in Forsyth every other weekend. Her mama lives here. She was at the gas station, with camera crew and all, just 3 miles from my house....ugh



Well I do give her a little credit.....at least she is saving the money for her kids instead of letting them go hawg wild w/ it.... Well for now anyways....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I start March 1. I go to Aurora, CO one week each month except April, when I'll spend 3-5 days in Vegas. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.



Well, Bait said we'll be happy to Bubbasit for ya.  





boneboy96 said:


> TBugsy, we have to get together for some Q again!



I'll be in Tucker the 17th through the 22nd.  

Already got Hugh and Lee locked down to dinner.   







Lemme see, lunch with Mud next week then Miguel and elfiii the week after. I got an awesome schedule. I love my new job.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2013)

Heck, Tuckers not far...20-25 mins away!   We gotta get together!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Bait said we'll be happy to Bubbasit for ya.



He's a glutton for punishment. Don't he realize yet that when Bubba hunts or fishes the weather gets bad or someone gets hurt?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, off to werk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Bait said we'll be happy to Bubbasit for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bubbette said:


> He's a glutton for punishment. Don't he realize yet that when Bubba hunts or fishes the weather gets bad or someone gets hurt?


Dear God we're doomed. With that kind of schedule we're in for late season blizzards and early season tornado's for sure...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep, off to werk



Check the calendar--it's Saturday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2013)

Well Happy Saturday to you Hankus, MC, and Gobblin.

I enjoyed sleeping a little later during the past few days.



AM I the only one that heard on the "Weather Channel" that this new incoming storm from the west with massive amounts of rainfall is named...."BAMA"  ??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Saturday to you Hankus, MC, and Gobblin.
> 
> I enjoyed sleeping a little later during the past few days.
> 
> ...



haven't heard that, but if it is, it'll be one for the record books...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Saturday to you Hankus, MC, and Gobblin.
> 
> I enjoyed sleeping a little later during the past few days.
> 
> ...



good morning EE, I rolled over and caught at least 40 more winks this morning also.

and what else would the massive rainmaker be named.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful mornin it is.....gotta take Boudreaux to the Vet for annual shots, hit the minit car wash, and pick up a rental.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, love waking up to find $175 missing from my checking account.  

That was my birthday pedicure, hair coloring, pamper-me money.  

I put an alert on it online but I guess it'll be Monday before I can really do anything about it and get it back.  

Oh well, I got other stuff do to anyways.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> broke down in the middle of the lake at midnight. Not fun but we were able to siphon gas from one tank to another and get going again. The tank had rusted on the inside and totally plugged the siphon line. Replaced the tank today and got some errands.
> Not sure about fishing tonight because the wind is really kicking! Hope it dies down soon.
> Got things ready to go snipe hunting in the morning and possibly fish tomorrow night but there is another massive storm front coming.
> Just borrowed the BiL's puter long enough to post. See ya!


You need to write a book. 


slip said:


> T'was a odd day at work.
> Got walked into by hunny boo boo's mom (I swear it was her)
> Found where somebody was leaving KKK business cards around
> And cleaned up the smelly-est pile of puke ever. I mean .... you knew it was there 40 feet before you could see it.


My son works at Ingles. He come home with these kinda of stories too. 


Bubbette said:


> I got the jo-ob
> I got the jo-ob


CONGRATS! 


turtlebug said:


> Yep, love waking up to find $175 missing from my checking account.
> 
> That was my birthday pedicure, hair coloring, pamper-me money.
> 
> ...



That's not a good thing.  Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

'Mornin friends !!!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, love waking up to find $175 missing from my checking account.
> 
> That was my birthday pedicure, hair coloring, pamper-me money.
> 
> ...



Tell Fishbait to give you some more money so you can go pamper yourself. We all know he's loaded!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God we're doomed. With that kind of schedule we're in for late season blizzards and early season tornado's for sure...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> AM I the only one that heard on the "Weather Channel" that this new incoming storm from the west with massive amounts of rainfall is named...."BAMA"  ??????[/SIZE]





Miguel Cervantes said:


> haven't heard that, but if it is, it'll be one for the record books...





gobbleinwoods said:


> and what else would the massive rainmaker be named.



He's been fightin' with the rain in Montgomery this week. Poor boy, there is some kind of cosmic conspiracy against him.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 9, 2013)

Headed off to the gym. The CEO at my new job is a mountain climber and very into fitness. And with the altitude in Denver, I got out of breath just rolling over in bed. I'm kind of surprised he hired me after one comment I made (not knowing he was a mountain climber). We were negotiating my contract and for one thing I said, "that's a hill I'm not willing to die on." He didn't think it was very funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Headed off to the gym. The CEO at my new job is a mountain climber and very into fitness. And with the altitude in Denver, I got out of breath just rolling over in bed. I'm kind of surprised he hired me after one comment I made (not knowing he was a mountain climber). We were negotiating my contract and for one thing I said, "that's a hill I'm not willing to die on." He didn't think it was very funny.








Congrats on the new career Pookette !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats on the new career Pookette !!



Well looky here.....Dr. Quack's back!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

Y'all...please forgive me....I'm about to display my inner cold hearted, ruthless self....

You all know that I've had issues with a set of neighbors. The one that poached the turkey out from under me and the same one with the four wheeler that runs non stop. 

Well, what y'all DON'T know, is that back in Oct. their names and house info was posted in the paper here in town. Seems they have a bad case of "keeping up with the Jones's" and hadn't paid their mortgage in a year. A YEAR. Well, everything settled down, it seemed, and they got ALL sorts of new toys for Christmas. Word was, they'd fixed their problems. 

Well, I got word today, and have seen lots of the activity over the past few days that they've lost the house. They never paid a dime on it after the big ruckus in Oct. Turns out, they have til the 18th of Feb to be out before the law steps in to remove them. 

Here goes (the ruthless, coldhearted part) 

MY IDIOT NEIGHBORS LOST THEIR HOUSE AND ARE MOVING FOR GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!


ok....I'm done. 

I know there's a chance we could get stuck with worse people for neighbors, but Rob is already looking in to ways of buying the house/property and renting it out. Wouldn't that be a fabulous stitch in their sides???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well looky here.....Dr. Quack's back!!




Network's been down for 2 weeks at work !!! 






Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all...please forgive me....I'm about to display my inner cold hearted, ruthless self....
> 
> You all know that I've had issues with a set of neighbors. The one that poached the turkey out from under me and the same one with the four wheeler that runs non stop.
> 
> ...





Good luck with that !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck with that !!!



Thanks! I doubt that we could actually get it done, but it would be awesome. He's had plans laid out for a year now, just in case...

We'd extend our yard over by a few acres and rent out their house. It's smaller than ours, so we wouldn't move in, even though it's nicer. But, most of all, it would be a great way to control what kind of people moves in next!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks! I doubt that we could actually get it done, but it would be awesome. He's had plans laid out for a year now, just in case...
> 
> We'd extend our yard over by a few acres and rent out their house. It's smaller than ours, so we wouldn't move in, even though it's nicer. But, most of all, it would be a great way to control what kind of people moves in next!





It can be done, go for it !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It can be done, go for it !!



we're definitely going to try! 

Got to wait and see what it comes down to money wise. They owe 181K on it. I'm stumped as to how that's even possible. They must have taken out tons and tons of loans or something. The house and land are only valued at 160K


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2013)

Went to the docta, got the flew ... 
Was just gunna werk through it but the docta said it would be "extremely irresponsible" because i would get my co-workers and the public sick... Mo betta that i call in then to get errybody sick and they all call in too.

Got somethin that taste like radiator fluid thats about to put me to sleep ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Went to the docta, got the flew ...
> Was just gunna werk through it but the docta said it would be "extremely irresponsible" because i would get my co-workers and the public sick... Mo betta that i call in then to get errybody sick and they all call in too.
> 
> Got somethin that taste like radiator fluid thats about to put me to sleep ...





Ya need some likker . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Network's been down for 2 weeks at work !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figured somethin was up.....or down!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> we're definitely going to try!
> 
> Got to wait and see what it comes down to money wise. They owe 181K on it. I'm stumped as to how that's even possible. They must have taken out tons and tons of loans or something. The house and land are only valued at 160K



I would check with the County to see what the FMV is.

AND  





slip said:


> Went to the docta, got the flew ...
> Was just gunna werk through it but the docta said it would be "extremely irresponsible" because i would get my co-workers and the public sick... Mo betta that i call in then to get errybody sick and they all call in too.
> 
> Got somethin that taste like radiator fluid thats about to put me to sleep ...



Stay home in bed whippersnapper......and get well soon!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya need some likker . . .



Tawked me into it, thx bro


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya need some likker . . .


I agree, you buyin?


Jeff C. said:


> Stay home in bed whippersnapper......and get well soon!



Bed? Ha! im about to go spread mulch ... Least i cant get the trees sick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Tawked me into it, thx bro




I'm here fo ya man !! 






slip said:


> I agree, you buyin?  I figure a half a pint will do ya . . .
> 
> 
> Bed? Ha! im about to go spread mulch ... Least i cant get the trees sick.





I'll buy all you can drank !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I would check with the County to see what the FMV is.
> 
> AND



Rob is gonna look into it this week. We figure it'll be another few months before they actually get anything done with the house (the county, that is. Neighbors got a week left to vacate)

By that time, I'll be done with school and hopefully started working, so we can do it. It would be sweeeeeet!





slip said:


> Bed? Ha! im about to go spread mulch ... Least i cant get the trees sick.



Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll buy all you can drank !!!



Oh! Me too! Me too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh! Me too! Me too!!






I see Nekkid Twista in your future  . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Nekkid Twista in your future  . . .



 settle down Quackers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> settle down Quackers.






Whaaaaaaaaaa????




You can play too !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK.....that's different then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK.....that's different then.






Datz whut I thunk !!


----------



## kracker (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya need some likker . . .


If his medicine tastes like radiator fluid, I'd say they already gave him Jagermeister....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2013)

slip said:


> I agree, you buyin?
> 
> 
> Bed? Ha! im about to go spread mulch ... Least i cant get the trees sick.



You don't have a neighbor you don't care for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2013)

Breakfast supper!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

Grrrrrrrr, wifey's home, gotta go play kiss da hiney . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

hornet22 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 715095



Being serenaded on my birfday.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Nekkid Twista in your future  . . .



I like Twista 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You can play too !!!



The more the merrier!! 



Was supposed to keep studyin' for my test on Tuesday, but there was some wine that needed help instead. It was stuck in the bottle and all alone and scared. I decided to help it out and cuddle a bit....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Posting from a blackberry is so slow.
We walked thru mud all day and snipe hunting was frustrating. The cattle had grazed down the grass so low that we couldn't sneak up on the birds. Picked up 20 and got a killer sunburn. My face feels like a boiled shrimp! Time to chug a glass of tea and go fishing before this front hits. See ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Posting from a blackberry is so slow.
> We walked thru mud all day and snipe hunting was frustrating. The cattle had grazed down the grass so low that we couldn't sneak up on the birds. Picked up 20 and got a killer sunburn. My face feels like a boiled shrimp! Time to chug a glass of tea and go fishing before this front hits. See ya!



I bet your luck would be different if you were carryin' that cursed rabbit's foot I sent ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Being serenaded on my birfday.


Yodle-A-Hee-Hooooo...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I bet your luck would be different if you were carryin' that cursed rabbit's foot I sent ya!




Court, ya know I love ya but I'm afraid I'm gonna have to dispose (READ: Burn, throw acid on, pulverize and bury) of said bunny appendage before he even drives up into my yard during turkey season.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yodle-A-Hee-Hooooo...




Swoon....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2013)

Fishbait and Mini-Me popped Hotel-Transylvania in the DVD/Blue Ray (not sure which one  they're using this week ) and I gotta say, it's cute as can be. 

Although Adam Sandler is doing a good job as Dracula, I think the guy that played the butler in Mr. Deeds would've done a much better job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Swoon....


Is that sort of like a spork,,,,,,,,,,but different?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that sort of like a spork,,,,,,,,,,but different?



I'm gonna put a spork in your chain when you ain't lookin.    


So what's good to eat up there in that Tucker place?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Court, ya know I love ya but I'm afraid I'm gonna have to dispose (READ: Burn, throw acid on, pulverize and bury) of said bunny appendage before he even drives up into my yard during turkey season.





I don't blame ya, I would too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna put a spork in your chain when you ain't lookin.
> 
> 
> So what's good to eat up there in that Tucker place?


Sushi?.........

Just kidding. There's more than you'll ever want to try and decide on within 20 minutes in every direction. In town tucker, bout 15 minutes from where you'll be is Matthews diner. Dang good home cookin, but don't get there late for lunch or you won't get in. There's also a burger joint right up the street from Matthews that makes one with a fried egg on it. Dang good burgers. 

It'll be easier for you to say what kind of food you're in the mood for and let one of us haul your carcass,,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,I mean cute little tush to that kind of restaurant for you to experience it. Tryin to navigate around all of the Lanta Burbs can get you lost quicker than gnats can swarm up your nose in SOWEGA in the dead of summer...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sushi?.........
> 
> Just kidding. There's more than you'll ever want to try and decide on within 20 minutes in every direction. In town tucker, bout 15 minutes from where you'll be is Matthews diner. Dang good home cookin, but don't get there late for lunch or you won't get in. There's also a burger joint right up the street from Matthews that makes one with a fried egg on it. Dang good burgers.
> 
> It'll be easier for you to say what kind of food you're in the mood for and let one of us haul your carcass,,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,I mean cute little tush to that kind of restaurant for you to experience it. Tryin to navigate around all of the Lanta Burbs can get you lost quicker than gnats can swarm up your nose in SOWEGA in the dead of summer...



No seafood, ESPECIALLY sushi.  


Breakfast and lunch are taken care of. The company feeds us at headquarters. Supper is our problem.  


I got a GPS but unless you want me to call you in the middle of the night in screaming hysterics, I guess I'll need a personal assistant (babysitter) for any outings during my stay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No seafood, ESPECIALLY sushi.
> 
> 
> Breakfast and lunch are taken care of. The company feeds us at headquarters. Supper is our problem.
> ...


I'm sure we can accommodate you on one of those nights for gettin you to an acceptable eating establishment and back to your crib safely. What time you reckon they'll be cuttin you loose in the afternoons?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 9, 2013)

Won't none of the three of us be able to move tomorrow, but it was a gorgeous day for picking up birds!  Tucker is one wore out pup!!  He picked up 35 birds and probably 3/4's of them were water retrieves.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2013)

Notice that my left leg is wet!!.........Good results!!

Tucker delivered to hand every time!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Notice that my left leg is wet!!.........Good results!!
> 
> Tucker delivered to hand every time!!!!



Good job Tucker  

Why did you wet your left leg?  

Morning drivelers,  get what you need done in the dry before bama goes to hunting this afternoon and brings the rain.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Notice that my left leg is wet!!.........Good results!!
> 
> Tucker delivered to hand every time!!!!



What I noticed was how tired he was.  Look how his head is hanging.  He worked hard for that pile of birds.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Good job Tucker
> 
> Why did you wet your left leg?
> 
> Morning drivelers,  get what you need done in the dry before bama goes to hunting this afternoon and brings the rain.



The only problem with going to bed at 9:30 on a Sat. night is waking up at 5:00 on Sunday morning ... pass that coffee G, I'm gonna need it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2013)

Did somebody say Tucker wet on Rutt's left leg all day and Rutt is proud of him for it? These dog trainin folks are kinda strange at times.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Won't none of the three of us be able to move tomorrow, but it was a gorgeous day for picking up birds!  Tucker is one wore out pup!!  He picked up 35 birds and probably 3/4's of them were water retrieves.
> 
> View attachment 715137
> 
> View attachment 715136



Tucker is such a beautiful dog.   




Slept like a rock. Did anyone get the tag number of that concrete truck that dumped it all in into my sinuses last night?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Won't none of the three of us be able to move tomorrow, but it was a gorgeous day for picking up birds!  Tucker is one wore out pup!!  He picked up 35 birds and probably 3/4's of them were water retrieves.
> 
> View attachment 715137
> 
> View attachment 715136



WOW! 
Tucker is one Beautiful dog!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Won't none of the three of us be able to move tomorrow, but it was a gorgeous day for picking up birds!  Tucker is one wore out pup!!  He picked up 35 birds and probably 3/4's of them were water retrieves.
> 
> View attachment 715137
> 
> View attachment 715136



 Tucker is a beautiful dog!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2013)

Mmmmmm Sunday morning coffee! Morning y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Won't none of the three of us be able to move tomorrow, but it was a gorgeous day for picking up birds!  Tucker is one wore out pup!!  He picked up 35 birds and probably 3/4's of them were water retrieves.
> 
> View attachment 715137
> 
> View attachment 715136




Looks great!!! 

Mornin folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Won't none of the three of us be able to move tomorrow, but it was a gorgeous day for picking up birds!  Tucker is one wore out pup!!  He picked up 35 birds and probably 3/4's of them were water retrieves.
> 
> View attachment 715137
> 
> View attachment 715136



Wow! He sure had turned into one awesome dog! Y'all have done a terrific job ::


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

We caught 4 more nice bass last night before the wind blew us off the lake. Whitecapping at 11pm is not good!
Final tally:
7 squirrels, 20 snipe, 10 bass, 6 crappie, 4 stripers( 2 released), and a drum( also released). 
Time to take a shower, pack up, and head home. I'm slap wore out and this sunburned face still hurts!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We caught 4 more nice bass last night before the wind blew us off the lake. Whitecapping at 11pm is not good!
> Final tally:
> 7 squirrels, 20 snipe, 10 bass, 6 crappie, 4 stripers( 2 released), and a drum( also released).
> Time to take a shower, pack up, and head home. I'm slap wore out and this sunburned face still hurts!



Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds like a good trip.



Considering there were no ER circumstances, you're right, it does!!  

WTG bama!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my, finally fried up some of KYDawgs ham & bacon.......... yep, MmmmMMMMmmgood!
Congrats Tucker!!  (WTG Tag & Rutt!!)
Tbug, are you gonna do a "LFA" next week???
Sugar, I wish I could win the lottery, I'd help ya out getting that house!  
Quack said Miz Dawn had him on "lockdown" nuttin was said about the server being down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh my, finally fried up some of KYDawgs ham & bacon.......... yep, MmmmMMMMmmgood!
> Congrats Tucker!!  (WTG Tag & Rutt!!)
> Tbug, are you gonna do a "LFA" next week???
> Sugar, I wish I could win the lottery, I'd help ya out getting that house!
> Quack said Miz Dawn had him on "lockdown" nuttin was said about the server being down!



Well, Hellooo there!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, Hellooo there!!


Hi!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi!!!



No No: Been wanting to use dis one


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No: Been wanting to use dis one


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No: Been wanting to use dis one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Considering there were no ER circumstances, you're right, it does!!
> 
> WTG bama!!





Hold on there a second Chief, he ain't made it home yet...





Keebs said:


> Hi!!!






High !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hold on there a second Chief, _*he ain't made it home yet*_...
> 
> High !!!


 houyoudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hold on there a second Chief, he ain't made it home yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh, thats right!!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

slip said:


>


made any tree's sick???  srsly, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

slip said:


>



How ya feelin' lil feller?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

slip said:


>





Keebs said:


> made any tree's sick???  srsly, hope you feel better soon!





turtlebug said:


> How ya feelin' lil feller?



Ya know, the more I thought about it, I think slip should have gone in to work and kissed up to his boss!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Gotta go start packin my bags and gettin ready to head to Nashville this afternoon. Dreadin this trip!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ya know, the more I thought about it, I think slip should have gone in to work and kissed up to his boss!!


surprised he didn't!


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go start packin my bags and gettin ready to head to Nashville this afternoon. Dreadin this trip!!


 dang......... you drivin ain't ya??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> houyoudoin?






Just finished up some scrambled eggs, cheese grits and smoked applewood bacon !!! 

Dawn's in the den watching sum stoopid stuff on the Hallmark channel, I'm settin in my office playin on da puter and watchin "The Walking Dead."


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> surprised he didn't!
> 
> dang......... you drivin ain't ya??



I think he thought about it 

Yeah, it's when I leave N'ville tomorrow night and have to drive to Little Rock that I'm dreadin.....5-5 1/2 hr drive, get about 3 hrs of sleep and pull another 16 hr day. Then drive home 9 1/2 hrs on Wed. Leave out again on Friday morn. Gotta take the good with the bad 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished up some scrambled eggs, cheese grits and smoked applewood bacon !!!
> 
> Dawn's in the den watching sum stoopid stuff on the Hallmark channel, I'm settin in my office playin on da puter and watchin "The Walking Dead."



Sounds familiar!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished up some scrambled eggs, cheese grits and smoked applewood bacon !!!
> 
> Dawn's in the den watching sum stoopid stuff on the Hallmark channel, I'm settin in my office playin on da puter and watchin "The Walking Dead."


just surfin da web, gotta get up & get busy but just plain don't wanna........



Jeff C. said:


> I think he thought about it
> 
> Yeah, it's when I leave N'ville tomorrow night and have to drive to Little Rock that I'm dreadin.....5-5 1/2 hr drive, get about 3 hrs of sleep and pull another 16 hr day. Then drive home 9 1/2 hrs on Wed. Leave out again on Friday morn. Gotta take the good with the bad
> 
> ...


 dang, with the weather headed in, you be careful, ya hear?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he thought about it
> 
> Yeah, it's when I leave N'ville tomorrow night and have to drive to Little Rock that I'm dreadin.....5-5 1/2 hr drive, get about 3 hrs of sleep and pull another 16 hr day. Then drive home 9 1/2 hrs on Wed. Leave out again on Friday morn. Gotta take the good with the bad
> 
> ...






Safe travels bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels bro !!!



Thanks Doc!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just surfin da web, gotta get up & get busy but just plain don't wanna........
> 
> 
> dang, with the weather headed in, you be careful, ya hear?



Yes ma'am thanks, I think we're going to drive through it and then be north and west of it, I hope anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am thanks, I think we're going to drive through it and then be north and west of it, I hope anyway.


 I sure hope so!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)

bored ta deaf . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored ta deaf . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored ta deaf . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



 

I'm sure Dr. Quack has a remedy!! 

Catch up with y'all Wed. evenin!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure Dr. Quack has a remedy!!
> 
> Catch up with y'all Wed. evenin!!





Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm dog tired Boss, dog tired.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm dog tired Boss, dog tired.


What kind of dog?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of dog?



Firewood dog. BIG load in the truck and out of the truck. Then haul a load from the lot to the house. He was mushin me like I was one of then Alaskan dogs.  yea, like that.  I looked back at one point and asked him if he was mushin me and he said no, but I swear I saw somepin like his sweatshirt whippin behind me. 
Dog tired Boss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Firewood dog. BIG load in the truck and out of the truck. Then haul a load from the lot to the house. He was mushin me like I was one of then Alaskan dogs.  yea, like that.  I looked back at one point and asked him if he was mushin me and he said no, but I swear I saw somepin like his sweatshirt whippin behind me.
> Dog tired Boss.


As long as you didn't hear him yell; "Hya Mule" all is good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you didn't hear him yell; "Hya Mule" all is good.



I did hear a Hya, just not the mule part. That's why I turned around and caught him  me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did hear a Hya, just not the mule part. That's why I turned around and caught him  me.



Mullen bit, roller bit or linked bit?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> made any tree's sick???  srsly, hope you feel better soon!


Thanks.


turtlebug said:


> How ya feelin' lil feller?


Like doodoo


Jeff C. said:


> Ya know, the more I thought about it, I think slip should have gone in to work and kissed up to his boss!!



Shoot, thats not a half bad idea.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

It sure is good to be home!
Squirrel hunting was a bust this morning as the drizzle and 20mph winds had them laying low. As far as bad luck goes, I broke a reel, punched a hole in my rubber boots, had boat engine trouble( gas tank was rusted and hose line got plugged), and only fell twice while snipe hunting in addition to the rain and wind, of course. On a better note, i was able to pick up two pounds of gunpowder and wads, so i can reload some shotgun shells. 
My vacation in pictures( minus the wind, rain, and empty wallet). For reference that striper on the left weighed 2 ounces shy of 10 pounds. Like i said, we didn't catch much, but they were good ones:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Firewood dog. BIG load in the truck and out of the truck. Then haul a load from the lot to the house. He was mushin me like I was one of then Alaskan dogs.  yea, like that.  I looked back at one point and asked him if he was mushin me and he said no, but I swear I saw somepin like his sweatshirt whippin behind me.
> Dog tired Boss.


 yep, THAT is work, plain hard work!


slip said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Like doodoo
> 
> ...


oyvey!


rhbama3 said:


> It sure is good to be home!
> Squirrel hunting was a bust this morning as the drizzle and 20mph winds had them laying low. As far as bad luck goes, I broke a reel, punched a hole in my rubber boots, had boat engine trouble( gas tank was rusted and hose line got plugged), and only fell twice while snipe hunting in addition to the rain and wind, of course. On a better note, i was able to pick up two pounds of gunpowder and wads, so i can reload some shotgun shells.
> My vacation in pictures( minus the wind, rain, and empty wallet). For reference that striper on the left weighed 2 ounces shy of 10 pounds. Like i said, we didn't catch much, but they were good ones:


 not bad, Bama, not bad!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good job on the birds  rbama


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2013)

Dang Bama, even with the kind of luck that follows you, you still bring home the bacon.

What do them snipe taste like?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Good job on the birds  rbama



It was tough hunting, Chris. The cattle had grazed the pastures down to the ground. The birds were jumping 50 yards ahead of us and flying another hundred yards and sitting back down. We had a few places the weeds were a little taller so we got within range before they took off. Overall, i was pretty happy with my shooting. Made some long shots, made some snap shots, and had one double.
I wish i had had a camera when i made a snap shot and i guess i hit him in the head because he made a big vertical loop and flew straight into the ground as fast as he could go!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Dang Bama, even with the kind of luck that follows you, you still bring home the bacon.
> 
> What do them snipe taste like?



chicken. 









Naw, they are a very dark meat bird best described as a cross beteen duck, dove, and liver. Put it this way, you'l want lots of pepper or hot sauce to cover up the taste.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It sure is good to be home!
> Squirrel hunting was a bust this morning as the drizzle and 20mph winds had them laying low. As far as bad luck goes, I broke a reel, punched a hole in my rubber boots, had boat engine trouble( gas tank was rusted and hose line got plugged), and only fell twice while snipe hunting in addition to the rain and wind, of course. On a better note, i was able to pick up two pounds of gunpowder and wads, so i can reload some shotgun shells.
> My vacation in pictures( minus the wind, rain, and empty wallet). For reference that striper on the left weighed 2 ounces shy of 10 pounds. Like i said, we didn't catch much, but they were good ones:



Good job Wobert Woo   My squirrel's bigger than your squirrel.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chicken... shoulda known you'd say that.

Sounds kinda like a coot. Dont think i've ever seen a snipe before ... Looks like they'd blend in pretty well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good job Wobert Woo   My squirrel's bigger than your squirrel.



well...of course! 
Mine quit growing when they got a bullet thru the vitals, skinned, gutted, and put on ice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Chicken... shoulda known you'd say that.
> 
> Sounds kinda like a coot. Dont think i've ever seen a snipe before ... Looks like they'd blend in pretty well.



Man, you have no idea! We lost 4-5 in open pasture and weeds. Even on mowed down pasture it took a few minutes to find some. I keep telling my brother in law to shoot one and don't take your eyes off where he fell. Instead, he shoots one, then trys to shoot another one, and then cant find his first bird.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm.... in my attempt to strip my failed attempt of going brunette, I have wound up not just blonde, but platinum blonde.    

No pics will be posted so don't ask. Just believe me, Fishbait thinks he has a new wife.  

I gotta see if we can get this foolishness toned down a bit before I meet with the ATL crew next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm.... in my attempt to strip my failed attempt of going brunette, I have wound up not just blonde, but platinum blonde.
> 
> No pics will be posted so don't ask. Just believe me, Fishbait thinks he has a new wife.
> 
> I gotta see if we can get this foolishness toned down a bit before I meet with the ATL crew next week.



Getting ready for turkey season early? 
As if there was enough camo to cover that head before, this oughta be interesting.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting ready for turkey season early?
> As if there was enough camo to cover that head before, this oughta be interesting.



Yeah, I know. 

Just when it was regular blonde, Muddyfoots couldn't put enough hats or bandanas on my head the weekend we spent chasing turkeys. This is gonna be interesting. 

Guess I better start looking for one of them bank robber ski masks.  

At least we have a blind set up at each end of the food plot. Not sure how Fishbait thinks we could both kill a turkey without shooting each other.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm.... in my attempt to strip my failed attempt of going brunette, I have wound up not just blonde, but platinum blonde.
> 
> _*No pics will be posted*_ so don't ask. Just believe me, Fishbait thinks he has a new wife.
> 
> I gotta see if we can get this foolishness toned down a bit before I meet with the ATL crew next week.


how about texted............... btdt, have fun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Just when it was regular blonde, Muddyfoots couldn't put enough hats or bandanas on my head the weekend we spent chasing turkeys. This is gonna be interesting.
> 
> ...


I can see the text messages now from across the foodplot:
Did you hear that? 
No, what?
Thought i heard something in the pines.
Which pines?
The ones on the left.
My left or your left?
( she sticks hand out window pointing)
unseen Turkey putts and leaves.
Well, that sucked.
Lets go somewhere else.
Where you wanna go?
etc, etc....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2013)

Evening youngins back at my old Kentucky House. It rained on us so hard coming back through Georgia that he bed of the pickup filled up with water going down I 75. 

And the tailgate was down!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins back at my old Kentucky House. It rained on us so hard coming back through Georgia that he bed of the pickup filled up with water going down I 75.
> 
> And the tailgate was down!



Yep. You can tell i was on vacation, huh? Came thru some small showers heading home today from Bama, but they were forecasting a monsoon starting tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins back at my old Kentucky House. It rained on us so hard coming back through Georgia that he bed of the pickup filled up with water going down I 75.
> 
> And the tailgate was down!


 and you ain't one to tell "Tall Tales" are ya?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



whachoo grinnin' at, baby?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins back at my old Kentucky House. It rained on us so hard coming back through Georgia that he bed of the pickup filled up with water going down I 75.
> 
> And the tailgate was down!



Try driving forwards instead of in R next trip.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2013)

Its rainin so hard im about to have to break out the chicken floaties...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and you ain't one to tell "Tall Tales" are ya?



Who Me?



gobbleinwoods said:


> Try driving forwards instead of in R next trip.



We tore reverse out in the piney woods



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. You can tell i was on vacation, huh? Came thru some small showers heading home today from Bama, but they were forecasting a monsoon starting tonight.



Send me you vacation schedule and I will adjust mine accordingly.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> whachoo grinnin' at, baby?


 gulp, uuuhh, who me?? ooohhh, nuttin, nuttin at all......


KyDawg said:


> Who Me?
> We tore reverse out in the piney woods
> Send me you vacation schedule and I will adjust mine accordingly.


 yeah you!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

Wobbert-Woo!  I might have to put our turkey season on hold. 








They're offering a one million dollar reward for Dorner now. I think I'm headed to Cali.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!  I might have to put our turkey season on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late. Dog the bounty hunter is closing in on him.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late. Dog the bounty hunter is closing in on him.



Figures.   


I'm pretty doggone blonde right now but no way I can compete with that much peroxide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got a pretty good lightning show going on towards Dawson. Hearing rumbles of thunder too. Won't be long before it hits here.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a pretty good lightning show going on towards Dawson. Hearing rumbles of thunder too. Won't be long before it hits here.



We can tell when a storm's comin' cause Sammie heads to the closet. Skeeredy cat!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> We can tell when a storm's comin' cause Sammie heads to the closet. Skeeredy cat!


Does Wobert follow him??
Hey, congrats on getting the job!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2013)

here comes the rain......


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Does Wobert follow him??
> Hey, congrats on getting the job!!



Wobert's too busy cleaning fish. 

Thanks. I'm so excited. I can't wait for March 1 to be gone from where I work now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> here comes the rain......



Yep. Satellite is out, and i still can't see the bottom of the fish, squirrel, and snipe pan. I'm wearing out the vac sealer tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> here comes the rain......


It just got to me......... gonna call it a night & see if it'll lull me to sleep!


Bubbette said:


> Wobert's too busy cleaning fish.
> 
> Thanks. I'm so excited. I can't wait for March 1 to be gone from where I work now!





rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Satellite is out, and i still can't see the bottom of the fish, squirrel, and snipe pan. I'm wearing out the vac sealer tonight.


I am sooooooo glad I had a new tech guy come out the last time, got the satellite moved & I don't loose signal NOTHING like I used to!
ok, ya'll stay safe!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2013)

Stumbling through on my way to bed!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2013)

Lawdy it feels like i got kicked in the chest by a 800 pound MMA trained gorilla, all from a lil ol cough.


But on the bright side, a little radiator fluid along with the sound of rain on the roof oughta make for a good nights sleep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you today.  I sure hope that all is safe and suffered no damages from all of these incoming storms.

I need some of Gobblin's coffee to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday Morning to all of you today.  I sure hope that all is safe and suffered no damages from all of these incoming storms.
> 
> I need some of Gobblin's coffee to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.



I have plenty of water to make coffee this morning.   Just didn't have power for a couple hours.


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Morning gents...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rain drops keep fallin on my head.. Mornin. Aint got to look far for a lil mud today


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mornin. Got to go to the doc later today to have a consultation before I am scheduled for a colonoscopy


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

In Adel today and tomorrow. 


I bet I'll hate Wendy's by the end of this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin. Got to go to the doc later today to have a consultation before I am scheduled for a colonoscopy



aka,,,,,,,,,,,, Candid Candid Camera..



turtlebug said:


> In Adel today and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I bet I'll hate Wendy's by the end of this week.



Is Wendy's all they have in Adel?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> aka,,,,,,,,,,,, Candid Candid Camera..
> 
> 
> 
> Is Wendy's all they have in Adel?



McDonalds, Hardee's and Captain D's.


I pick my poison very carefully.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In Adel today and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I bet I'll hate Wendy's by the end of this week.



Thought you was going to be my way tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah, it's a wonderful day, I am wearing my glasses instead of contacts, who knew stabbing pain in the eye could prevent the wearing of contacts!??!
oh, mernin ya'll............ so far approx.'ly 2.5" of rain at Dulieville, forgot to empty it before this system headed this way..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> McDonalds, Hardee's and Captain D's.
> 
> 
> I pick my poison very carefully.


Impire Grill, Carters Fried Chicken?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you was going to be my way tomorrow.



I did too but it looks like Wednesday or Thursday now. 




Keebs said:


> yeah, it's a wonderful day, I am wearing my glasses instead of contacts, who knew stabbing pain in the eye could prevent the wearing of contacts!??!
> oh, mernin ya'll............ so far approx.'ly 2.5" of rain at Dulieville, forgot to empty it before this system headed this way..........




We ain't had a drop. Wonder when it'll hit us? (Probably on my way home from work)

Keebs I sowwy you eyeball hurts. 


On another note, had to stop in the road and remove Baron Von Poopiehead from the roof of the car. Then, I guess while I was getting back in, he slipped inside so as soon as I get my seatbelt back on and put the car in drive, I look over and he's in my purse. 

I don't know what we're gonna do with Wobbert's baby.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I did too but it looks like Wednesday or Thursday now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can't believe you haven't gotten any yet........ ty, , new contacts & maybe even new glasses this year for sure!
I think the cat is trying to find his way to WobertWoo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning y'all


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning y'all


 Hi..........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Impire Grill, Carters Fried Chicken?



Uh-huh.

I've heard the stories. I'd rather play it safe.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning y'all



Hello there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi..........





turtlebug said:


> Hello there.



hello laydeez 


cheekun kasadillyas are goot!


kinda like a hawt pocket.... hot on the edge an frozen inda middle to kill the burn!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I did too but it looks like Wednesday or Thursday now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give him to Reecy. Problem solved.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Love this guy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmm, what to eat for lunch today. Tonight will be a Porterhouse So i need something diff., or is there a rule you cant eat two steaks in one day


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm, what to eat for lunch today. Tonight will be a Porterhouse So i need something diff., or is there a rule you cant eat two steaks in one day



I just thumbed through the Man book and ...nope no rule against 2 steaks in one day! eat up birfday boy!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm, what to eat for lunch today. Tonight will be a Porterhouse So i need something diff., or is there a rule you cant eat two steaks in one day



You can eat whatever you want on your birfday. 



It's a law. I swear.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just thumbed through the Man book and ...nope no rule against 2 steaks in one day! eat up birfday boy!





turtlebug said:


> You can eat whatever you want on your birfday.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a law. I swear.



 I love it , we should have birthweeks instead of birthdays


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I love it , we should have birthweeks instead of birthdays



you can .... just go start livin off the government, checks come 0n the 1st an 15th


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Love this guy.





mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm, what to eat for lunch today. Tonight will be a Porterhouse So i need something diff., or is there a rule you cant eat two steaks in one day


only the rule of the belt.......... 


turtlebug said:


> You can eat whatever you want on your birfday.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a law. I swear.





mudracing101 said:


> I love it , we should have birthweeks instead of birthdays


 


blood on the ground said:


> you can .... just go start livin off the government, checks come 0n the 1st an 15th


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only the rule of the belt..........



what are you a hittin me for?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what are you a hittin me for?



You're a horse? 






That explains the tackle box then, it was a bit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only the rule of the belt..........



Dont ruin this for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You're a horse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idjit...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife hates the smell of guns being cleaned.   I took a 38, 2 .357 mags and 2 44's over to a friends house to give her and her hubby some practice time in the backyard.  That new S&W 327 Night Guard rocks...8 shot cylinder packed full of .357 magnum, 2.5 inch barrel, scandium frame.  Sweet N frame with a big dot night sight up front.  Might just turn into my EDC.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, and morning everyone...Happy Monday!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Doctors wives SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO WORK IN THE PRACTICE, let alone RUN THE BLASTED PLACE!!!!!


People thought I was a tyrant to work with. 


Somebody needs to be dropped off in da hood on a Saturday after dark with no money or cell phone.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit...



You say that with so much emotion. 


I can ALMOST feel tha lub.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what are you a hittin me for?


 I don't remember.............


turtlebug said:


> You're a horse?
> 
> That explains the tackle box then, it was a bit.


 maybe that was it..........


mudracing101 said:


> Dont ruin this for me


 who me?????? NEVAH!!! Bwahahahahahahahaa


boneboy96 said:


> My wife hates the smell of guns being cleaned.   I took a 38, 2 .357 mags and 2 44's over to a friends house to give her and her hubby some practice time in the backyard.  That new S&W 327 Night Guard rocks...8 shot cylinder packed full of .357 magnum, 2.5 inch barrel, scandium frame.  Sweet N frame with a big dot night sight up front.  Might just turn into my EDC.


 sooooo, you saying you did all that just to clean some guns & aggravate your wife?


boneboy96 said:


> Oh, and morning everyone...Happy Monday!





turtlebug said:


> Doctors wives SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO WORK IN THE PRACTICE, let alone RUN THE BLASTED PLACE!!!!!
> 
> 
> People thought I was a tyrant to work with.
> ...


 oh come on, tell us how ya really feel!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh, and morning everyone...Happy Monday!


Mornin


turtlebug said:


> Doctors wives SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO WORK IN THE PRACTICE, let alone RUN THE BLASTED PLACE!!!!!
> 
> 
> People thought I was a tyrant to work with.
> ...


I've heard that same thing before.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> My wife hates the smell of guns being cleaned.   I took a 38, 2 .357 mags and 2 44's over to a friends house to give her and her hubby some practice time in the backyard.  That new S&W 327 Night Guard rocks...8 shot cylinder packed full of .357 magnum, 2.5 inch barrel, scandium frame.  Sweet N frame with a big dot night sight up front.  Might just turn into my EDC.



I was eyeballing that Night Guard. Tell me more about it.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Where's our resident duck charm hoarder?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

im hawngry


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im hawngry


 Mud, that you?


ok........... just thought it was fittin..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im hawngry


Quit goin over to da cafe then. silly


Keebs said:


> Mud, that you?
> 
> 
> ok........... just thought it was fittin..............



yep.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs, I still ain't seen a drop. 


I better hush before I have to get Mud to come rescue me from a pond that formed in the parking lot.... Providing it really does rain here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bourban street chicken and shrimp with fried new potato's and cheese sticks Wait, do i hear a damsel in distress?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im hawngry



This is news how?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit goin over to da cafe then. silly
> 
> 
> yep.


 stay tuned, I'm in a you tube mood.........


turtlebug said:


> Keebs, I still ain't seen a drop.
> 
> 
> I better hush before I have to get Mud to come rescue me from a pond that formed in the parking lot.... Providing it really does rain here.


 Give it time, sista!


mudracing101 said:


> Bourban street chicken and shrimp with fried new potato's and cheese sticks Wait, do i hear a damsel in distress?


 you don't wanna know what I had...........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bourban street chicken and shrimp with fried new potato's and cheese sticks Wait, do i hear a damsel in distress?



Naw, not yet. As long as I can still see the Camry in four hours, I'm good. 

Sure am glad I didn't send any chufa seeds with Bait yesterday. They'd prolly be washed away if it rains like it's supposed to.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you don't wanna know what I had...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I do.  I had leftover BBQ from a butt I smoked over the weekend. 



turtlebug said:


> Naw, not yet. As long as I can still see the Camry in four hours, I'm good.
> 
> Sure am glad I didn't send any chufa seeds with Bait yesterday. They'd prolly be washed away if it rains like it's supposed to.



My only experience with chufa was not a good one. Hogs ate the seeds before they could sprout.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> stay tuned, I'm in a you tube mood.........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Well crud.  


Was gonna throw some Def Leppard out there but can't copy the embed link from my phone.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> stay tuned, I'm in a you tube mood.........
> 
> Give it time, sista!
> 
> you don't wanna know what I had...........


Thats my Jam


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah I do.  I had leftover BBQ from a butt I smoked over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> My only experience with chufa was not a good one. Hogs ate the seeds before they could sprout.


I would have traded! micro meal



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 you are too kewl!


turtlebug said:


> Well crud.
> 
> 
> Was gonna throw some Def Leppard out there but can't copy the embed link from my phone.


which one ya want, I'll get it for ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah I do.  I had leftover BBQ from a butt I smoked over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> My only experience with chufa was not a good one. Hogs ate the seeds before they could sprout.



Well piggy has to die this weekend. Taking my frustrations out on that swine might save the life of an idiot driver when I head North.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey y'all! 

I just opened my HO's renewal policy & just about passed out! Our premium went up $300!!!
I called our agents office & the lady told me it was due to all the losses from last year!  I told her we've never had a claim so she's checking into it! I hope she comes back w/ some good news! I don't wanna pay $700 for the same coverage that was only $400 last year!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I just opened my HO's renewal policy & just about passed out! Our premium went up $300!!!
> I called our agents office & the lady told me it was due to all the losses from last year!  I told her we've never had a claim so she's checking into it! I hope she comes back w/ some good news! I don't wanna pay $700 for the same coverage that was only $400 last year!


 OUCH!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I would have traded! micro meal
> 
> 
> you are too kewl!
> ...



Pour some suga on me bay-bay.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I just opened my HO's renewal policy & just about passed out! Our premium went up $300!!!
> I called our agents office & the lady told me it was due to all the losses from last year!  I told her we've never had a claim so she's checking into it! I hope she comes back w/ some good news! I don't wanna pay $700 for the same coverage that was only $400 last year!



Ours went up too and we've never filed a claim.

Not that much though.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pour some suga on me bay-bay.





Got that one on my iPod! The kids hate when I play that loud in the car!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2013)

Got me a new (new to me) truck.
1994 Dodge 1500 SLT
Pics to come later ... gotta get ready for werk.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ours went up too and we've never filed a claim.
> 
> Not that much though.


It's just crazy!!! We have more coverage than we probably need! We just want to make sure everything gets covered but if they can't fix that price then we'll have to reduce the coverage or find another co.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Got me a new (new to me) truck.
> 1994 Dodge 1500 SLT
> Pics to come later ... gotta get ready for werk.



Uhm congrats but do you really need to be going to work?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's just crazy!!! We have more coverage than we probably need! We just want to make sure everything gets covered but if they can't fix that price then we'll have to reduce the coverage or find another co.



Who are y'all with? We've got Farm Bureau.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's just crazy!!! We have more coverage than we probably need! We just want to make sure everything gets covered but if they can't fix that price then we'll have to reduce the coverage or find another co.



Our company cancelled on us , needless to say now ours is 3x what it used to be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's just crazy!!! We have more coverage than we probably need! We just want to make sure everything gets covered but if they can't fix that price then we'll have to reduce the coverage or find another co.



I just went through this with Farm Bureau. They raised our rates by about $300 as well. I questioned how this could be possible when my house is worth probably 30% less than it was worth when we built it. I told them where they could stuff...er...uh file their policy . Amazingly they found a way to bring the premium back down to the previous rates.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Who are y'all with? We've got Farm Bureau.



We got mercury for home & auto! My husband's been w/ them since he was 18 & they've always been good to us. I hate to leave'em that's why I'm hoping they can fix that price! We escrow so that's gonna make the house pymnt jump up BIG time! Our house is nothing fancy to begin w/ so don't wanna be paying an outrageous house pymnt!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Got me a new (new to me) truck.
> 1994 Dodge 1500 SLT
> Pics to come later ... gotta get ready for werk.


 you're gonna go spread the love to your boss, aren't you!??!


turtlebug said:


> Who are y'all with? We've got Farm Bureau.


 don't get me started on Farm Bureau!
Here ya go!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm congrats but do you really need to be going to work?



No. But it is what it is.. I took today as a 'extra' day before i got sick, told em i'd be there ... ill be there.

Feel like i got hit by a truck and it looks like its gunna start raining again ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna go spread the love to your boss, aren't you!??!
> 
> don't get me started on Farm Bureau!
> Here ya go!



ROCK ON KEEBS


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Our company cancelled on us , needless to say now ours is 3x what it used to be.







Sterlo58 said:


> I just went through this with Farm Bureau. They raised our rates by about $300 as well. I questioned how this could be possible when my house is worth probably 30% less than it was worth when we built it. I told them where they could stuff...er...uh file their policy . Amazingly they found a way to bring the premium back down to the previous rates.



Yeah our house is nowhere near worth what coverage we have on it! It was built in '88 & it's not a very big house! She said on the phone that all the co's have increased by 30-40%! She said she has a stack of policies to review so I'm sure I'm not the only 1 to complain about it to them!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna go spread the love to your boss, aren't you!??!
> 
> don't get me started on Farm Bureau!
> Here ya go!







Bait has been threatening to leave them for a while. 



You're so awesome!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah our house is nowhere near worth what coverage we have on it! It was built in '88 & it's not a very big house! She said on the phone that all the co's have increased by 30-40%! She said she has a stack of policies to review so I'm sure I'm not the only 1 to complain about it to them!



Just keep after them. Eventually you might wear them down like I did.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

slip said:


> No. But it is what it is.. I took today as a 'extra' day before i got sick, told em i'd be there ... ill be there.
> 
> Feel like i got hit by a truck and it looks like its gunna start raining again ...


 go make sure your boss knows you're *working sick*......


Sterlo58 said:


> ROCK ON KEEBS


 why thank you kind sir!


turtlebug said:


> You're so awesome!


 you're making me blush............
I'll be here all day, send me your requests & I'll do my best to keep us Rockin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Yep I like Phil too! 



Ok y'all I'm off to Kroger & I'm in the mood for some good wine. Not expensive but good! I like reds so any suggestions? I normally buy Robert Mondavi but I'm in the mood for something else.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit goin over to da cafe then. silly
> I kaint!!! to much goot lookin food upinnair!!!!
> 
> yep.





turtlebug said:


> This is news how?



you need ta kwit chootin yer hams in the pork sissta


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2013)

back inda old days I would have just accomplished sumthin...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep I like Phil too!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok y'all I'm off to Kroger & I'm in the mood for some good wine. Not expensive but good! I like reds so any suggestions? I normally buy Robert Mondavi but I'm in the mood for something else.


Outta my league........... Crown & coke or beer........... for the most part.............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> back inda old days I would have just accomplished sumthin...


like whut?


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


>





I can't resist one more from Mr. Vaughn....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep I like Phil too!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok y'all I'm off to Kroger & I'm in the mood for some good wine. Not expensive but good! I like reds so any suggestions? I normally buy Robert Mondavi but I'm in the mood for something else.





Icehouse


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I can't resist one more from Mr. Vaughn....


 My ex Loved some Stevie Ray............ I just didn't get "that into" him like I did some others, but he can sure play!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Icehouse


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

deer sausage patties and eggs for a late lunch. Don't have any choice, i'm gonna have to take a nap after eating. Can't let a good t'storm go to waste!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

you people go back in time to the 80's or what?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Bored

To


Death


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> deer sausage patties and eggs for a late lunch. Don't have any choice, i'm gonna have to take a nap after eating. Can't let a good t'storm go to waste!



Kid you not, I have sunshine and a breeze right now.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you people go back in time to the 80's or what?



Way before my time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you people go back in time to the 80's or what?


 what gave us away??


turtlebug said:


> Kid you not, I have sunshine and a breeze right now.


 go check the radar's out!!  It's headed your way........... eventually, I guess, well, maybe..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Way before my time.



I guess you've led a rough life then. I sure thought you was older than that.


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> My ex Loved some Stevie Ray............ I just didn't get "that into" him like I did some others, but he can sure play!


We all got our favorites, that's what keeps it interesting around here. I remember the news of that helicopter crash that took SRV on August 27th 1990 like it happened yesterday.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

2 hours, 50 minutes and counting. 


I've stuck 7 patients all day. I swear I'm gonna fall asleep in this chair.


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> 2 hours, 50 minutes and counting.
> 
> 
> I've stuck 7 patients all day. I swear I'm gonna fall asleep in this chair.


I hope I never fall ill in Valdosta, you sound a little needle happy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> 2 hours, 50 minutes and counting.
> 
> 
> I've stuck 7 patients all day. I swear I'm gonna fall asleep in this chair.



In that case, get in some practice with your turkey calls.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess you've led a rough life then. I sure thought you was older than that.


 Don't let him fool you, he just don't remember it all!


kracker said:


> We all got our favorites, that's what keeps it interesting around here. I remember the news of that helicopter crash that took SRV on August 27th 1990 like it happened yesterday.


 you so right, darlin'!


turtlebug said:


> 2 hours, 50 minutes and counting.
> 
> 
> I've stuck 7 patients all day. I swear I'm gonna fall asleep in this chair.


get an orange & practice up then.............. or do ya'll use pig legs??????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 how you do that?????? that is NOT the song playing when I clicked on it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I hope I never fall ill in Valdosta, you sound a little needle happy.



I'm used to sticking between 100-130 patients a day. 

For what they're paying me though, I really feel like I should be doing much more than 5-20 per day. 





rhbama3 said:


> In that case, get in some practice with your turkey calls.



Wish I could. Doctor's Phillipino pit bull would surely poke me in the eyes with 16g needles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how you do that?????? that is NOT the song playing when I clicked on it!!!!!!!!!!!



 I didn't listen to it till just now. I have no idea what that song play is.   This would only happen to me ya know.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> 2 hours, 50 minutes and counting.
> 
> 
> I've stuck 7 patients all day. I swear I'm gonna fall asleep in this chair.



When i went to the doc the other day, nurse lady came in with two sticks and before i knew it stuck one up my nose and the other down my throat ... i looked at her and said "If you got a 3rd one and tell me to drop my pants, im outta here"

Dadgum nurses are full of surprises and most of the time they hurt.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't listen to it till just now. I have no idea what that song play is.   This would only happen to me ya know.





slip said:


> When i went to the doc the other day, nurse lady came in with two sticks and before i knew it stuck one up my nose and the other down my throat ... i looked at her and said "If you got a 3rd one and tell me to drop my pants, im outta here"
> 
> Dadgum nurses are full of surprises and most of the time they hurt.


pooor swip!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

slip said:


> When i went to the doc the other day, nurse lady came in with two sticks and before i knew it stuck one up my nose and the other down my throat ... i looked at her and said "If you got a 3rd one and tell me to drop my pants, im outta here"
> 
> Dadgum nurses are full of surprises and most of the time they hurt.




Probably naso-pharyngeal swab for a rapid influenza and a throat cx for strep just in case. 


All I do is poke with needles. I don't get to do any of the awesomely gory stuff.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

You gott be real careful with those Dasani Drops. 

You can get a bottle of water tasting like rock candy real quick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Probably naso-pharyngeal swab for a rapid influenza and a throat cx for strep just in case.
> 
> 
> All I do is poke with needles. I don't get to do any of the awesomely gory stuff.



It's overrated.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You gott be real careful with those Dasani Drops.
> 
> You can get a bottle of water tasting like rock candy real quick.


 make sure you got an extra bottle with you.......... the lines are getting closer to you as I type...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Kid you not, I have sunshine and a breeze right now.


Still raining here


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Good one, ...wait something aint right


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't listen to it till just now. I have no idea what that song play is.   This would only happen to me ya know.





rhbama3 said:


> It's overrated.


Nice mess of fish in the pic boss man


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> make sure you got an extra bottle with you.......... the lines are getting closer to you as I type...........



 a bored platinum blonde with rock candy water and a handful of needles is a fairly dangerous thang.....

nappy time.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> make sure you got an extra bottle with you.......... the lines are getting closer to you as I type...........



Yep. It's getting dark and the wind has picked up. 

Aweeeeeee the neighbor has itty bitty kittens.  

Ima catch one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like I'll be breaking out the Frogg Toggs the next 2 nights at work . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> a bored platinum blonde with rock candy water and a handful of needles is a fairly dangerous thang.....
> 
> nappy time.





turtlebug said:


> Yep. It's getting dark and the wind has picked up.
> 
> Aweeeeeee the neighbor has itty bitty kittens.
> 
> Ima catch one.


 NNNNOOOOOoooooooooo Tbugsy!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'll be breaking out the Frogg Toggs the next 2 nights at work . . .


 yep, J said we shoulda put the boat in the truck for the ride home!

I know Mandy's gone, but this is for her!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. It's getting dark and the wind has picked up.
> 
> Aweeeeeee the neighbor has itty bitty kittens.
> 
> Ima catch one.



 Step away from the kitties T-bug!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Man its dumping water outside like its in buckets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. It's getting dark and the wind has picked up.
> 
> Aweeeeeee the neighbor has itty bitty kittens.
> 
> Ima catch one.


No No:


Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'll be breaking out the Frogg Toggs the next 2 nights at work . . .


I gots me some Frogg Toggs too sept mines got PANK on em! 


Keebs said:


> NNNNOOOOOoooooooooo Tbugsy!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yep, J said we shoulda put the boat in the truck for the ride home!
> 
> I know Mandy's gone, but this is for her!



Fanks Keebs. Much betta! 
I'm home. It's rainin so I'm inside. Decided to see what ya'll do when I'm gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2013)

Rain drops keep falling on my head . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:
> 
> I gots me some Frogg Toggs too sept mines got PANK on em!
> 
> ...


 you is spyin on us!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain drops keep falling on my head . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you is spyin on us!!!!!



Why yes i is. 

T Bug's been gone too long. Bet she gots one of them kittens. Had one in the car this morning and threw it out. Now she gonna have one in the car when she gets home. That one that got thew out aint gonna be happy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why yes i is.
> 
> T Bug's been gone too long. Bet she gots one of them kittens. Had one in the car this morning and threw it out. Now she gonna have one in the car when she gets home. That one that got thew out aint gonna be happy.


 you spy anytime you wants to!
 you got that right!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2013)

twenty mo to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

11 mo to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> twenty mo to go






Hiya lil fella !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why yes i is.
> 
> T Bug's been gone too long. Bet she gots one of them kittens. Had one in the car this morning and threw it out. Now she gonna have one in the car when she gets home. That one that got thew out aint gonna be happy.



He'll find his way home. He always does. 
I guess Fishbait needs to go buy another catfood bowl. Ardell, Raynell, WL, Linnell, Udell, Marcel, claude, newgene, Clovis, Aunt bea, Andy, Barney, Opie, spotlite, baw baw, and Baron von poopy head have a new brother/sister.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2013)

Hail rhbama


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Pookie, how do you clean those Snipe ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He'll find his way home. He always does.
> I guess Fishbait needs to go buy another catfood bowl. Ardell, Raynell, WL, Linnell, Udell, Marcel, claude, newgene, Clovis, Aunt bea, Andy, Barney, Opie, spotlite, baw baw, and Baron von poopy head have a new brother/sister.



Jerry Clower fan huh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He'll find his way home. He always does.
> I guess Fishbait needs to go buy another catfood bowl. Ardell, Raynell, WL, Linnell, Udell, Marcel, claude, newgene, Clovis, Aunt bea, Andy, Barney, Opie, spotlite, baw baw, and Baron von poopy head have a new brother/sister.



 She sounds like the crazy cat lady.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She sounds like the crazy cat lady.


 I got the innertube and the rope, you ready to go???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She sounds like the crazy cat lady.



rut roh......things could get ugly in here when TB returns.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Come on Keebs , i'm ready to go start celebrating my 21st birfday. I'm out ya'll, have a good rainy day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got the innertube and the rope, you ready to go???



For real!!! I can always count on you to make the ride home a blast


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> For real!!! I can always count on you to make the ride home a blast



Bye ya'll.............. say a prayer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like my company 4x4 truck is gonna get a work out tonight !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, how do you clean those Snipe ???


After i take off the feathers i use for jigs, i skin them like a quail. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Jerry Clower fan huh.


Yessir, I am! 


mudracing101 said:


> She sounds like the crazy cat lady.


naw, she's just got too big a heart to turn a poor wittle, hungwy kittycat away.
yeah, she's the cat lady.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like my company 4x4 truck is gonna get a work out tonight !!!



Cool! Get some awesome mud roostertails!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2013)

Turns out i wasnt even needed at werk today. Who ever told me to be there was wrong.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2013)

Whairs my beer........hold this empty whilst I take a shot......auhite now to the cooler.....I needs me a drank....


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Whairs my beer........hold this empty whilst I take a shot......auhite now to the cooler.....I needs me a drank....


Where ya been hiding???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool! Get some awesome mud roostertails!


He gets those after eatin messican food, cept it ain't mud.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> Where ya been hiding???



At werk  Fixin wangs tonight, an drinkin to the occasion that I got wangs  Sup


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Whairs my beer........hold this empty whilst I take a shot......auhite now to the cooler.....I needs me a drank....



I'm on my 2nd glass of some Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2013)

Sketti


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> At werk  Fixin wangs tonight, an drinkin to the occasion that I got wangs  Sup


Same ol', same ol'... just hobbling around.....


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sketti


Homemade chicken pie and coconut cake.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> Same ol', same ol'... just hobbling around.....



I hear ya  I jus ate enough wangs that I'll be surprised if I don't crow at dawn


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm on my 2nd glass of some Cabernet Sauvignon



That don't sound like it'd tastes like Crown an Michelob


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm on my 2nd glass of some Cabernet Sauvignon


 grape or strawberry? 


turtlebug said:


> Sketti



roast, rice, gravy, and pea's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> That don't sound like it'd tastes like Crown an Michelob



Taste like a Bartles and James wine cooler, only more expensive.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey ya'll, one of our  Woodyites down in da Cafe' needs some. His girls were in a wreck and they at the ER. droptine06


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> grape or strawberry?
> 
> 
> roast, rice, gravy, and pea's.



Grape.... It's a brand I've never had before, Bogle! It's not bad! 


Hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll, one of our  Woodyites down in da Cafe' needs some. His girls were in a wreck and they at the ER. droptine06



 oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll, one of our  Woodyites down in da Cafe' needs some. His girls were in a wreck and they at the ER. droptine06


Prayers sent. Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll, one of our  Woodyites down in da Cafe' needs some. His girls were in a wreck and they at the ER. droptine06



Oh, Man......


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thai cowpot was good an hot, five pepper hot. Yummmm!  Now to sharpen my machetes real good. Love the Katana. Hope you folkz stay hi an dry. 
 Soon to be cottonmouth season soon. 
 HANKUS! We go soon bud.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2013)

Evening youngins, had me some good south Georgia Pear relish tonight. Thanks Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, had me some good south Georgia Pear relish tonight. Thanks Keebs.



Keebs does some amazing work with jelly jars. It all taste good!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebs does some amazing work with jelly jars. It all taste good!



I got two more Jars to try yet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know Mandy's gone, but this is for her!


Curses!!

This song has been stuck in my head since you posted it this afternoon!!!

Man what a blast from the past!!

Put the lime in da coconut, and you drink em boud up!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2013)

Rain Rain go away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2013)

mornin gobblein and all !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2013)

HEY !! I gots a question fer ya'll (the wise ones) !! What ya gotta do to apply fer a moderater job ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2013)

Morning Gobblin, MC, and Greg.

Yep, it is FAT TUESDAY and it is still raining outside.  Dem idgets down in Nu' Orleans been partying all night and they are still going strong as of a few minutes ago too.  Got so many down on Bourbon Street that you can't stir them with a stick.  

I had to swim out to get the morning newspaper a couple of minutes ago.  Thankfully, it was sealed up good in the plastic bag.  Now Gobblin, I will partake of a couple of cups of your hot coffee now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> HEY !! I gots a question fer ya'll (the wise ones) !! What ya gotta do to apply fer a moderater job ??



Got to submit your application to the admin.  Also use plenty of follow up pm.  They take apps once a year around July.  Just because of the hazing process if accepted.

They is pay is great and the benefits beat any gov't job.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to submit your application to the admin.  Also use plenty of follow up pm.  They take apps once a year around July.  Just because of the hazing process if accepted.
> 
> They is pay is great and the benefits beat any gov't job.



Thanky thanky thanky !!! Wouldn't be worried bout the pay so much as the benefits !! Ya know, gettin to hang with the "in" crowd and all !! Our rain has slacked of up this way, Gobbelin' !! Course I thank it is suppose to start back !! BRB, gotta go check in the mornin' bigfeet thread !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> HEY !! I gots a question fer ya'll (the wise ones) !! What ya gotta do to apply fer a moderater job ??



Well since the quota was recently filled to capacity for the next five years or so......you will need to sit around for a few years and wait for the next "open application event".   Then you will need to be fingerprinted, have your "color" mug shot taken, take a 5000 question written test, compete with Nic in a "Hawk" throwing competition and then compete with NCHillbilly in a cooking contest and then you must compete in a hunting and fishing tournament with Rhbama (and we know that no one could ever win that competition).     Now if you can pass all of the above, you might possibly be considered in the year of 2032 as I think that is the next available open appointments available.  





ps:  Of course, my way of thinking might be different than others!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well since the quota was recently filled to capacity for the next five years or so......you will need to sit around for a few years and wait for the next "open application event".   Then you will need to be fingerprinted, have your "color" mug shot taken, take a 5000 question written test, compete with Nic in a "Hawk" throwing competition and then compete with NCHillbilly in a cooking contest and then you must compete in a hunting and fishing tournament with Rhbama (and we know that no one could ever win that competition).     Now if you can pass all of the above, you might possibly be considered in the year of 2032 as I think that is the next available open appointments available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW !! You ever seed them 5000 questions ?? And, is there no drankin' contests ??  How come there ain't no women moderaters ??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2013)

We got one very pretty lady mod.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> WOW !! You ever seed them 5000 questions ?? And, is there no drankin' contests ??  How come there ain't no women moderaters ??



Greg, I know that I would be excluded upfront because........first, I think that you must be a sane and well rounded and a well liked person who can get along with everybody, and know the real answers to those 5000 questions too.  Since I wouldn't have a chance in the "dranking contests" or the cooking contest or the Hawk throwing or the hunting and fishing contests, I couldn't possibly expect to be a moderator on any website.  I am just thankful that there is someone else that can moderate me and keep me on the straight and narrow from time to time.  I wouldn't be allowed to submit any paperwork as I don't think that I am a qualified person to moderate others.  I really do think that we "now" have some really great administrators and moderators and they do a good job in keeping this place running well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We got one very pretty lady mod.





I am in full agreement with that too.  She is a super nice lady.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Greg, I know that I would be excluded upfront because........first, I think that you must be a sane and well rounded and a well liked person who can get along with everybody, and know the real answers to those 5000 questions too.  Since I wouldn't have a chance in the "dranking contests" or the cooking contest or the Hawk throwing or the hunting and fishing contests, I couldn't possibly expect to be a moderator on any website.  I am just thankful that there is someone else that can moderate me and keep me on the straight and narrow from time to time.  I wouldn't be allowed to submit any paperwork as I don't think that I am a qualified person to moderate others.  I really do think that we "now" have some really great moderators and they do a good job in keeping this place running well.



Oh I know we do !! And they are a fergivein' bunch they are !! Iffin' they weren't......I wouldn't be here !!! I ain't never seen a woman moderater !! Then again, maybe I ain't never noticed !! I figured iffin there was one around, the "Good Housewife" article I posted a while back would have got me !!


----------



## kracker (Feb 12, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to submit your application to the admin.  Also use plenty of follow up pm.  They take apps once a year around July.  Just because of the hazing process if accepted.
> 
> They is pay is great and the benefits beat any gov't job.


Don't forget about being jumped in.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> Don't forget about being jumped in.



All gangs have codes.


----------



## kracker (Feb 12, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All gangs have codes.


I just assumed this was universal.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

good morning kids....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mornin , gotta go raid the cookie machine to hold me off till lunch.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Well Keebs was right. It rained. 

All night and still going strong.


Morning.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2013)

Finally stopped raining here! Now I gotta go mop the floors!  I've got muddy doggie paw prints everywhere!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 12, 2013)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## baldfish (Feb 12, 2013)

How do folks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin , gotta go raid the cookie machine to hold me off till lunch.


 Did ya ever find the other half of the ski?!?!?


turtlebug said:


> _*Well Keebs was right*_. It rained.
> 
> All night and still going strong.
> 
> ...


 I'd love to show that to my ex!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Finally stopped raining here! Now I gotta go mop the floors!  I've got muddy doggie paw prints everywhere!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.


 Hey Bobby!


baldfish said:


> How do folks


 Chaaarrrrwieeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2013)

Hehe, can't even see out of the windshield on my company 4x4, my relief is gonna be pizzzzzzzzzzzzed . . .
Wasn't even playin, just doing my job . . . 


Setting here waiting on 9am so I can place a order for Dawn's anniversary gift . . .


----------



## baldfish (Feb 12, 2013)

Morning Keeeeeebbbbbssssss how you doing Sweetie


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, can't even see out of the windshield on my company 4x4, my relief is gonna be pizzzzzzzzzzzzed . . .
> Wasn't even playin, just doing my job . . .
> 
> 
> Setting here waiting on 9am so I can place a order for Dawn's anniversary gift . . .


 whatchagetting her?


baldfish said:


> Morning Keeeeeebbbbbssssss how you doing Sweetie


 I'm good, darlin', you?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

Merning folks


----------



## baldfish (Feb 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, can't even see out of the windshield on my company 4x4, my relief is gonna be pizzzzzzzzzzzzed . . .
> Wasn't even playin, just doing my job . . .
> 
> 
> Setting here waiting on 9am so I can place a order for Dawn's anniversary gift . . .



What you want me to get her



Keebs said:


> whatchagetting her?
> 
> I'm good, darlin', you?



Good crazy as ever
working extra job today making easy money


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whatchagetting her?
> 
> I'm good, darlin', you?






A pank Fossil watch, and some kinda steamer thangy for clothes from Macys???????




Later friends (you too Charlie) gotta crash .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Merning folks





baldfish said:


> Good crazy as ever
> working extra job today making easy money


 Crazy is good!  easy money is even better!


Hooked On Quack said:


> A pank Fossil watch, and some kinda steamer thangy for clothes from Macys???????
> 
> Later friends (you too Charlie) gotta crash .


 good deal!  wait, no sunglasses?!!?
those steamer's are NICE!  I missed a great deal on one from WOOT a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Seriously?



Yep!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep!



Wrong


----------



## baldfish (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Seriously?




Why so seriousNo No:


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

Seriously; I'm ready fo some lunch


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

baldfish said:


> Why so seriousNo No:



I dunno. 


Bored 


I was taking Facebook inventory. It would be so nice if all my "friends" that I don't know who they are would post their Woody's name for me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Seriously?


uuuhhhh..........


blood on the ground said:


> Yep!


 you're too easy!


turtlebug said:


> Wrong


 I KNEW IT!


turtlebug said:


> I dunno.
> 
> 
> Bored
> ...


 you too?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh..........
> 
> you're too easy!
> 
> ...



 you think?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you think?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't even get a danged texting marathon started. 

Must be a busy day for everyone but me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


thank you... i needed that!


turtlebug said:


> I can't even get a danged texting marathon started.
> 
> Must be a busy day for everyone but me.



I am now ekseptin text messages


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> thank you... i needed that!
> 
> 
> I am now ekseptin text messages




Did you just say I need to use an antiseptic if I accept text messages from you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did you just say I need to use an antiseptic if I accept text messages from you?



uhhh, mmmm, uuuhhhh im not sure! me no speaky spanish
but i did stay at a holiday inn express one time.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> uhhh, mmmm, uuuhhhh im not sure! me no speaky spanish
> but i did stay at a holiday inn express one time.



Starting Sunday, a Holiday Inn in Tucker will be my home for a week.  

However, I do have an awesome dinner date planned with a few hawt Campfire fellas.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Starting Sunday, a Holiday Inn in Tucker will be my home for a week.
> 
> However, I do have an awesome dinner date planned with a few hawt Campfire fellas.



Somebody call


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Starting Sunday, a Holiday Inn in Tucker will be my home for a week.
> 
> However, I do have an awesome dinner date planned with a few hawt Campfire fellas.



only Holiday Inn stayin i want is the kind that has a lot of sand and a big ol salty pond out the back door! oh one more thang a cooler of chilly ones right next to my spot in the sand!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody call




Yes. 

It's certainly going to be the high point of my trip!




blood on the ground said:


> only Holiday Inn stayin i want is the kind that has a lot of sand and a big ol salty pond out the back door! oh one more thang a cooler of chilly ones right next to my spot in the sand!




Well this is work so I don't have a choice in locations. 

At least I'll have good company for dinner one night.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2013)

Got to go, I'll catch up later this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Starting Sunday, a Holiday Inn in Tucker will be my home for a week.
> 
> However, I do have an awesome dinner date planned with a few hawt Campfire fellas.


 Make sure to get plenty of pics!


Sterlo58 said:


> Got to go, I'll catch up later this afternoon.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Make sure to get plenty of pics!



Always


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Always



left over cheekun & some pasta............. meh, it's food.......


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

KEEBS!!!!!

I gotta do something with this platinum haystack on top of my head. 

Whaddayathink?

A toner or semi permanent? 

Trying to avoid the dreaded green tint or what usually  happens to me, the super bright golden glowing sunbeam look. 


What to do?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Here, because I'm willing to put myself out there today for some advice.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> KEEBS!!!!!
> 
> I gotta do something with this platinum haystack on top of my head.
> 
> ...


I was gonna suggest a toner yesterday, BUT, you could try the "Garnier" semi permanent & pull it through a cap to let it blend........
but I have seen the super bright golden glowing sunbeam look on you, you wear it well.................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Here, because I'm willing to put myself out there today for some advice.


 don't look so happy!
It looks fine in that light, but see post above............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was gonna suggest a toner yesterday, BUT, you could try the "Garnier" semi permanent & pull it through a cap to let it blend........
> but I have seen the super bright golden glowing sunbeam look on you, you wear it well.................



I do love me some Garnier. It might be worth a shot. 

We're to the point that we MIGHT have one more chance of doing something and still retaining what's currently attached. 



Keebs said:


> don't look so happy!
> It looks fine in that light, but see post above............



I'm drowning in a sea of super blonde boredom. 

Fishbait said it wasn't so bad but danged if I don't feel like a light bulb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2013)

Aint no platinum haystack. I think it looks good!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh yeah. The yellow walls are reflecting off of it. That might be why it looks like it has an actual color.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no platinum haystack. I think it looks good!



You were always one of my favorites.  



This is just WAY light for me.

Either way, I see a zillion keratin and hot oil treatments over the next few weeks.

The next time I even contemplate going brunette, please slap the tar outta me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no platinum haystack. I think it looks good!



me thinks it look good to but I think she just wants to go back for some low lights. 

T.. try brushin in some just for men Brown in a couple places an see if that helps  im so helpful n smart!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> me thinks it look good to but I think she just wants to go back for some low lights.
> 
> T.. try brushin in some just for men Brown in a couple places an see if that helps  im so helpful n smart!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> me thinks it look good to but I think she just wants to go back for some low lights.
> T.. try brushin in some just for men Brown in a couple places an see if that helps  im so helpful n smart!!!!



bwess his heart. He tries. 

Dang Blood. How'd you know what low lights was
If I said that to H22 he'd look at me like I was from outter space.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> bwess his heart. He tries.
> 
> _*Dang Blood. How'd you know what low lights was*_
> If I said that to H22 he'd look at me like I was from outter space.


 you beat me to it!

Tbug, just get the wash out Garnier in a darker shade and put ya in some hi-(low)-lights........... I've got to do something too, just haven't decided what yet...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> bwess his heart. He tries.
> 
> Dang Blood. How'd you know what low lights was
> If I said that to H22 he'd look at me like I was from outter space.



im jus good like at!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

I not hungry no mo; I had me a cuban fo lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

word


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I not hungry no mo; I had me a cuban fo lunch


 ain't that illegal?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Y'all are so awesome. 



Know what I'm ready for? 

TURKEY TURKEY TURKEY TURKEY TURKEY


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ain't that illegal?


Cubans ... not all of'em!!


turtlebug said:


> Y'all are so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME,ME,PICK ME... Thanksgivin!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Cubans ... not all of'em!!
> 
> 
> ME,ME,PICK ME... Thanksgivin!!!



Are you one of my unknown friends?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Are you one of my unknown friends?



Never mind. Ain't you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

I found MUD's other Picture!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Too awesome Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too awesome Keebs.


 luv me some mud!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Here, because I'm willing to put myself out there today for some advice.



All you need to do is turn that frown upside down. Your tresses look fabulous dahling.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> All you need to do is turn that frown upside down. Your tresses look fabulous dahling.


 oHmy, I heard you saying that JUST LIKE YOU TYPED IT!!!!!! (preceded by Hey HEY Hey!)


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

I iz all awone. 


It's skerry in here by meself.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I iz all awone.
> 
> 
> It's skerry in here by meself.


No No: you're not alone, listen to the other voices in your head! (like me!)


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> All you need to do is turn that frown upside down. Your tresses look fabulous dahling.



Somehow your pictures look nothing like Jose' Eber. 





I gots company now. I not skeerd no mo.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oHmy, I heard you saying that JUST LIKE YOU TYPED IT!!!!!! (preceded by Hey HEY Hey!)



I had one hand strategically placed on my hip as I said it. 



turtlebug said:


> Somehow your pictures look nothing like Jose' Eber.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I had one hand strategically placed on my hip as I said it.


 I KNOW you did!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Here, because I'm willing to put myself out there today for some advice.


 Hey Baby 


Keebs said:


> I found MUD's other Picture!!!!!!



All i see is an X


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2013)

I've never had ice cream rock my world like it did last night. I mean, it was old and the lid never really fit right, so it was freezer burnt too, but it still looked and tasted okay? Gawd almighty it had me up til 6am questioning what a idoit i was for eating it...


Mo betta now.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Baby
> 
> 
> All i see is an X




Hiya 




slip said:


> I've never had ice cream rock my world like it did last night. I mean, it was old and the lid never really fit right, so it was freezer burnt too, but it still looked and tasted okay? Gawd almighty it had me up til 6am questioning what a idoit i was for eating it...
> 
> 
> Mo betta now.



Be careful. That radioactive cough medicine will sure mess your tummy up too.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Folks, this has been one LONG day.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Alone..... Again.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

what'd i miss?????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Baby
> 
> 
> All i see is an X





slip said:


> I've never had ice cream rock my world like it did last night. I mean, it was old and the lid never really fit right, so it was freezer burnt too, but it still looked and tasted okay? Gawd almighty it had me up til 6am questioning what a idoit i was for eating it...
> 
> 
> Mo betta now.





turtlebug said:


> Folks, this has been one LONG day.


yeah it has!  but I've been busy too!


turtlebug said:


> Alone..... Again.


 no you're not!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

Here ya go Mudster!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go Mudster!



Hey!!!    T ..  I  ..  double Ger


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright its time to go, Seez ya'll tomorrow. Lets go Keebs, Gonna have to put it in four wheel pull on the way home.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!    T ..  I  ..  double Ger





mudracing101 said:


> Alright its time to go, Seez ya'll tomorrow. Lets go Keebs, Gonna have to put it in four wheel pull on the way home.


No No: I found another ski, I know another road we gonna take today!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!    T ..  I  ..  double Ger





Maybe Keebs will enlighten me later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2013)

Went and filled up my new truck .... $50 stings a little more then the $30 im used to, to fill'er up. Oh well, i like it anyway.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2013)

Shes gotta few war wounds ... but, i like.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Shes gotta few war wounds ... but, i like.



Been slangin a lil mud on da driveway there buddy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Postin from new phone


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Shes gotta few war wounds ... but, i like.





You got yourself a good lookin` truck there, little brother. Those ain`t wounds. They`re scars.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Been slangin a lil mud on da driveway there buddy?


Ats what happens when i wanna back up and somebody dont wanna move....


mudracing101 said:


> Postin from new phone



Its pain aint it!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got yourself a good lookin` truck there, little brother. Those ain`t wounds. They`re scars.



Thanks Nick.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Shes gotta few war wounds ... but, i like.



Fine looking truck slip. I love me some Dodges.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Slip, I'm diggin the new ride.    

Congrats! We had a 97 that we dearly loved. Until a drunk and uninsured idiot ran a red light.  

We got a brand new grill for it if you ever need one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mama said there'd be days like this.....
Just walked in the door and the beeper went off. I'm not on call but the guy who is supposed to be is tied up in a case.
See ya'll again at some point.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama said there'd be days like this.....
> Just walked in the door and the beeper went off. I'm not on call but the guy who is supposed to be is tied up in a case.
> See ya'll again at some point.



Well get him out of that case and untie him quick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Postin from new phone


-Wish I could get a NEW phone. Still using my son's 6th grade phone. No camera. No text. 



Nicodemus said:


> You got yourself a good lookin` truck there, little brother. Those ain`t wounds. They`re scars.


Good lookin truck there Bub! 



rhbama3 said:


> Mama said there'd be days like this.....
> Just walked in the door and the beeper went off. I'm not on call but the guy who is supposed to be is tied up in a case.
> See ya'll again at some point.



What else is new.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Maybe Keebs will enlighten me later.


Tbug, Tbug, Tbug, you KNOW what Tiiiiger says........... Mud just spelled it out.......... and pretty danged good if I do say so myself!


slip said:


> Shes gotta few war wounds ... but, i like.


Oh Moppettttt, you done GOOOOOOODDDDdddd!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Postin from new phone


 really????????? ohlawdhavemercy!


KyDawg said:


> Fine looking truck slip. I love me some Dodges.


I knew I liked you for some reason!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> -Wish I could get a NEW phone. Still using my son's 6th grade phone. No camera. No text.


 We have GOT to do sumthin 'bout this!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

raining so hard I hear it in da house!!  MAN, it is COMING DOWN!!!!!!!!!! Nope, not complaining, just stating the facts.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

Satellite sound is coming through, but the picture ain't there..... well, a picture is there, but it ain't changing.......... ok, time to fix another drank..........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> raining so hard I hear it in da house!!  MAN, it is COMING DOWN!!!!!!!!!! Nope, not complaining, just stating the facts.......



I sleep real good when I hear the rain hitting the roof. Sometimes I wish I had a tin roof like my Grandpa did.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I sleep real good when I hear the rain hitting the roof. Sometimes I wish I had a tin roof like my Grandpa did.


I have a tin roof............ #1 it ain't time for sleep, gotta get supper outta da way......... #2 it has to come through 3/4" plywood plus the tin plus the insulation for me to hear it, yeah, it be coming down! I ain't complaining, it is THAT dry down here!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have a tin roof............ #1 it ain't time for sleep, gotta get supper outta da way......... #2 it has to come through 3/4" plywood plus the tin plus the insulation for me to hear it, yeah, it be coming down! I ain't complaining, it is THAT dry down here!



What's for supper?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What's for supper?


 So glad you asked.......... I changed my mind & am trying a new recipe from the Mystic Cookbook............ deerburger, rice, mater's, & seasoning......... we'll see how it turns out.......... but, I may forgo that & just take a nerve/pain pill & jusssgotobed, yep, think that's what I need to do............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Well for the first time in two years, I just hooked the Garmin back up. Guess it'll come in handy for the job. 

I also packed some oars just in case. 

Two days in Tifton then of course a cold snap before I head to ATL for five days. I knew this was coming. I soooo feel like Wobbert-Woo!  right now.    

And YES, Baron Von Poopiehead helped me set up my GPS for Tifton tomorrow.  

Then I had to pry his little weather-frightened behind out of the floorboard of my car.  

I hate leaving that little feller out there tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well for the first time in two years, I just hooked the Garmin back up. Guess it'll come in handy for the job.
> 
> I also packed some oars just in case.
> 
> ...


 Mud LOVES cats........ I'm just sayin........... 
ok, if I'm late logging on 2morrow, ya'll don't freak.......I may be halfwayplayhookie, ok? OK????? I needzzzaday!!!!!!!
but I dobtIdoit!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG!   

Anybody else watching Top Gear? 

Love me some Tanner. That boy can dang sure drive but the comedy in this show is priceless. 

Man what I wouldn't give to get paid to be a big kid.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mud LOVES cats........ I'm just sayin...........
> ok, if I'm late logging on 2morrow, ya'll don't freak.......I may be halfwayplayhookie, ok? OK????? I needzzzaday!!!!!!!
> but I dobtIdoit!





I don't see a problem myself. Everybody deserves a "blue flu" day. 

Go for it Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I don't see a problem myself. Everybody deserves a "blue flu" day.
> 
> Go for it Keebs.


 thank ya for the green light, I really needed that............... for REAL!! over & out.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2013)

I iz back. Stoopid people strike again. Maybe i can stay home this time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mud LOVES cats........ I'm just sayin...........
> ok, if I'm late logging on 2morrow, ya'll don't freak.......I may be halfwayplayhookie, ok? OK????? I needzzzaday!!!!!!!
> but I dobtIdoit!


I've got a cat that I will donate to Mud's addiction!!

Go ahead, and take the day!!

I'm going to leave at lunch tomorrow!!!



turtlebug said:


> OMG!
> 
> Anybody else watching Top Gear?
> 
> ...


Watching a "Big Bang Theory" Marathon on TBS!!

Just couldn't bring myself to watch the network channels tonite!!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2013)

Turkey season




Why it aint here yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Turkey season
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause it February 12th and not March 15th.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2013)

humpity hump day.  Got me some sleep but still yawning  need the freshly brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2013)

Water here, giving up caffeine for Lent. Hopefully I won't murder anyone in the next 40 days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and MC.  Yep, the old HUMP day is already here and I have watched the dang white screen too long this morning.  I decided to visit Marlinowners for a while instead.  Now, I need some of your coffee to get my eyes fully awake.


----------



## kracker (Feb 13, 2013)

Morning fellers..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

morning kids!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

howdy folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mud LOVES cats........ I'm just sayin...........
> ok, if I'm late logging on 2morrow, ya'll don't freak.......I may be halfwayplayhookie, ok? OK????? I needzzzaday!!!!!!!
> but I dobtIdoit!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got a cat that I will donate to Mud's addiction!!
> 
> Go ahead, and take the day!!
> 
> ...



No!! T bug is the crazey cat lady , lets keep it that way. My wife has a cat that stays in the house And i'm waiting on it to die any day now, but the furball keeps livin.



Oh, and good morning people Hump day, Yay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Water here, giving up caffeine for Lent. Hopefully I won't murder anyone in the next 40 days.





Laaawd, first you gave up da tobakker, NOW caffeine???



You gonna end up killin someboda . . . No No:



Oh, and by the way, I'm off 'til Saturday . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

Good moanin and good night ya'll !!! 





And somebody please remind me to stay out of the PF . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good moanin and good night ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey man... stay out of the PF!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hey man... stay out of the PF!





Thanks bro !!!



You remember that job we discussed the other day ??



They're starting off at $27 an hour and 2 weeks vacation, and matching your 401k at 5% . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thats a fat start off pay!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your boy needs some help with those sunglasses you bought him a few years ago


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

chicken noodle soup out of a can... its food and that is about all i can say.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm starving; I forgot to eat supper last night; but that cold beer tasted mighty fine


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well my lunch date fell thru for the day so guess i'll go home and eat leftover porkchops and taters.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2013)

Can I apply


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2013)

Gonna hit a value menu bout 12


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good moanin and good night ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you were not so "pedanatious" they would not pick on you.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm STARVING!!!!

They don't go to lunch til 1:30 around this joint.

I don't even know if there's anything close by so I can get food and be back in 30 minutes.

I'll be lucky to end up with a pack of crackers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

Im ready to wet a hook and have a fish fry right over the camp fire!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

couple of chili dogs and home fries; i not hungry no mo


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting a caffeine headache.


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2013)

Goood mornin folks ....

The sun is sorta out today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2013)

yawn, stretch............ think I"ll take a nap............. ya'll be good!
OH, my itty-bitty pond is FULL!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm STARVING!!!!
> 
> They don't go to lunch til 1:30 around this joint.
> 
> ...



Where you is??


----------



## Crickett (Feb 13, 2013)

<----Nerds


----------



## Crickett (Feb 13, 2013)

<----more Nerds


Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> <----more Nerds
> 
> 
> Where'd everybody go?



It be kind of quiet up in here today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



are youins mixin me up a drank?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I'll take a spot of tea! 2 sugars please!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2013)

Found Taco Bell but not before the caffeine headache hit full force.

Gonna be a miserable three more hours, not to mention the drive home.


Mud was trying to help me out but the schedule of this office don't jive with the real world.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody wanna play wit me ???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody wanna play wit me ???



There some folks in the Beva thread that would love to play with you!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody wanna play wit me ???



Tag, you're it?


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody wanna play wit me ???



My game or yours?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> There some folks in the Beva thread that would love to play with you!





Urh uhm no, even I have my limits . . . 







turtlebug said:


> Tag, you're it?





Holy smokes, I just got tagged by da Tbuggsy !!!!  




slip said:


> My game or yours?





Make it easy on yoself lil fella . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2013)

im a lil on da hawngry side!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im a lil on da hawngry side!



You no eat lunch; little fella?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm a little thirsty


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bubbette and i went to Austins for a late lunch. Ate some most excellent beef brisket with grilled veggies and asparagus.
Time for a nap...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

Grrrrrrrr, mo rain here in the middle of nowhere . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, it's really dead up in here??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

forty more minutes , been a long day


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2013)

ate mo minutes now


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> ate mo minutes now



Close enuff, i'm out of here, ya'll hold down the fort.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2013)

Great, just great, I ain't gotz nobody to play wit.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great, I ain't gotz nobody to play wit.



I thought you an T-Bug was playin tag. Hadn't heard nothin for a while, figerd somebody won.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great, I ain't gotz nobody to play wit.


 ain't never been a problem before.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Laneybird (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great, I ain't gotz nobody to play wit.



Thats cause you are penda, uh penad, maybe it is pendamatic, I dont know, that guy on the PF said you were one of them things.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 13, 2013)

Lawd I done et too much
Fried cube steak
Red beans an rice with anduille sausage
French cut green beans an corn
Gravy
Biscuits
Bacon
Lawd I done et too much


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2013)

How's da gang??


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Lawd I done et too much
> Fried cube steak
> Red beans an rice with anduille sausage
> French cut green beans an corn
> ...



Good thing you didn"t have anything to drink with that.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How's da gang??



Evening Jeff. Hate I could not deliver you any Bacon on this trip. Maybe next one. That will be in April.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2013)

evening, peopleses!!!
Just got home from Shogun. The food as excellent but the service and cook were so SLOW!!!! 2.5 hours for a group of 4 to eat? Just unacceptable....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Hate I could not deliver you any Bacon on this trip. Maybe next one. That will be in April.



Yessir Charlie, sorry I wasn't able to meet up with you. Hopefully next time for sure!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2013)

Daughter needs compooter.....catch up with y'all tomorrow!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2013)

Hiccups.No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Hiccups.No No:


Headache....


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you this morning.

Some hot coffee will hit the spot in helping me stay awake this morning.  Hopefully, the rain is finally gone for a few days so maybe I can get some things done that are way behind schedule now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2013)

thirsty on thursday?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 14, 2013)

mornin' !


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Always thirsty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2013)

Yyyyyyyyyyyep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yyyyyyyyyyyep



for you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> for you


Thank you sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Get up!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Runnin late this morning, somebody's dog got into my trash, its all over the drive and in the yard Run off and forgot my sausage breakfast at the house. Hope the day gets better. 


Morning ya'll.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Runnin late this morning, somebody's dog got into my trash, its all over the drive and in the yard Run off and forgot my sausage breakfast at the house. Hope the day gets better.
> 
> 
> Morning ya'll.



Hope your day gets better Mud! 


My day was going fine til the brats in the neighborhood @ the bus stop made me  by refusing to move outta the road! Even after blowing the horn they still stood in the road! This is little elementary school kids not HS or MS kids! Think I'll place a call to the school today! This is not the 1st time they've done this! Oh & there's a parent that sits in their car at the stop as well & they didn't do anything to get the kids to move outta the road! I'm sure they've told the kids that if I hit them I'll be in trouble so they don't have to move!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

Sitting at a railroad crossing in Tifton.

Not a train in sight. 


This is after 45 miles of playing tag with a Veolia tanker.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hope your day gets better Mud!
> 
> 
> My day was going fine til the brats in the neighborhood @ the bus stop made me  by refusing to move outta the road! Even after blowing the horn they still stood in the road! This is little elementary school kids not HS or MS kids! Think I'll place a call to the school today! This is not the 1st time they've done this! Oh & there's a parent that sits in their car at the stop as well & they didn't do anything to get the kids to move outta the road! I'm sure they've told the kids that if I hit them I'll be in trouble so they don't have to move!


Thanks. Should of bumped em. Every time i think back of that time you said that you was going to try and catch your " Hillbilly neighbors" i laugh and laugh and laugh


turtlebug said:


> Sitting at a railroad crossing in Tifton.
> 
> Not a train in sight.
> 
> ...



Where you're going you shouldnt cross any rr. tracks. Your Gps is


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines day to all you Hawt WOW's.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks. Should of bumped em. Every time i think back of that time you said that you was going to try and catch your " Hillbilly neighbors" i laugh and laugh and laugh
> 
> 
> Where you're going you shouldnt cross any rr. tracks. Your Gps is



 I didn't catch him that day but I'm not givin up! I sat at the window for over an hour waitin on him to leave & when he finally did he used some common sense & drove down to the culdesac instead of using my yard to turn around in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2013)

Mernin kids.....need mo coffee!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

back to the real world............ everyone needs a "me day" e'ry once in a while!
coffee - check
sausage, egg & cheese scramble - check
_*Happy Valentines Day*_!​


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> back to the real world............ everyone needs a "me day" e'ry once in a while!
> coffee - check
> sausage, egg & cheese scramble - check
> _*Happy Valentines Day*_!​



Happy Valentines Day Keebs!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Happy Valentines day to all you Hawt WOW's.



Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Valentines Day Keebs!!!!





hdm03 said:


> Thanks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Happy Valentines day to all you Hawt WOW's.


Aw, dang , beat me too it, youre good.


Keebs said:


> back to the real world............ everyone needs a "me day" e'ry once in a while!
> coffee - check
> sausage, egg & cheese scramble - check
> _*Happy Valentines Day*_!​


Glad you're back , missed ya.


hdm03 said:


> Thanks!





Like Sterlo said, Happy valentines day to all the wow's


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks!



I didn't know you were a WOW 

Send Pics....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks. Should of bumped em. Every time i think back of that time you said that you was going to try and catch your " Hillbilly neighbors" i laugh and laugh and laugh
> 
> 
> Where you're going you shouldnt cross any rr. tracks. Your Gps is




It tells me to get off at Exit 60. 


One of the locals with an awesome suntan escorted me down South Central smiling and waving. 

Thank goodness he turned before I got stuck at the tracks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2013)

Ladies, Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It tells me to get off at Exit 60.
> 
> 
> One of the locals with an awesome suntan escorted me down South Central smiling and waving.
> ...



Its way off. You did drive right by my work Though. I need to tell ya the better route. You get time, call me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It tells me to get off at Exit 60.
> 
> 
> One of the locals with an awesome suntan escorted me down South Central smiling and waving.
> ...


 we need to teach you the back roads!  MUD!!! you're up!
she needs to go on up almost to the ABAC exit & hit 20th straight across................ donchathink?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, Happy Valentines Day.



Hey! Me and Sterlo got this.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe I should start eating breakfast; I be starving this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wasnt even payin ttention to the post count  This day has got to get better.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt even payin ttention to the post count  This day has got to get better.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! Me and Sterlo got this.



yeah but look who gets the responses.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> yeah but look who gets the responses.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> yeah but look who gets the responses.



Yep


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Sterlo got six lovin smileys, i only got 5


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

feelin da love.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> feelin da love.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

potted meat samichez rule!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> potted meat samichez rule!!



Yup, love me some potted meat.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sterlo got six lovin smileys, i only got 5



nah nah nah nah nah.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sterlo got six lovin smileys, i only got 5


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> feelin da love.


       


Sterlo58 said:


> nah nah nah nah nah.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

I gotz my state refund already!! Whooo-Hoooo!!
 too bad it ain't  but a dollar two ninety eight!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> potted meat samichez rule!!





mudracing101 said:


> Yup, love me some potted meat.



I think I would rather go hungry


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt even payin ttention to the post count  This day has got to get better.





Keebs said:


> I gotz my state refund already!! Whooo-Hoooo!!
> too bad it ain't  but a dollar two ninety eight!



the irs is getting a refund from me this year


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the irs is getting a refund from me this year


No No: not me, they'd better be coughin up the money I've loaned THEM all year!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I think I would rather go hungry


sissy!!! its just pork product... says it rightere on the can 

come on mud, i will split a six pk of potted meat with ya for valoween


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotz my state refund already!! Whooo-Hoooo!!
> too bad it ain't  but a dollar two ninety eight!


 I aint even done mine yet.


blood on the ground said:


> the irs is getting a refund from me this year



Thats what happens when you make all the big bucks all year


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotz my state refund already!! Whooo-Hoooo!!
> too bad it ain't  but a dollar two ninety eight!



My son got his back yesterday. Just in time to buy his girlfriend a Valintine. 

Can't even file mine yet. They still making up rules about the energy efficient home improvements.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines day every one. I think my wife really liked the new hedge trimmer I got her, she was speachless and broke into tears. Guess I am just too much of a romantic.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son got his back yesterday. Just in time to buy his girlfriend a Valintine.
> 
> Can't even file mine yet. They still making up rules about the energy efficient home improvements.





KyDawg said:


> Happy Valentines day every one. I think my wife really liked the new hedge trimmer I got her, she was speachless and broke into tears. Guess I am just too much of a romantic.


No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son got his back yesterday. Just in time to buy his girlfriend a Valintine.
> 
> Can't even file mine yet. They still making up rules about the energy efficient home improvements.



Howyoudoin Mrs. H 

Missta H done dropped some big bucks on you for Valaween!!!
sure hope you enjoy your new jacked up truck! stay out of the mud holes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howyoudoin Mrs. H
> 
> Missta H done dropped some big bucks on you for Valaween!!!
> sure hope you enjoy your new jacked up truck! stay out of the mud holes!



I think you gots the wrong mrs. h.

MY mr.h scraped the ice off of my car for my valoween present.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Valentines day every one. I think my wife really liked the new hedge trimmer I got her, she was speachless and broke into tears. Guess I am just too much of a romantic.



You the man


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Gettin hawngry


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Gettin hawngry


homemade soup and almost stale crackers............. meh...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Gettin hawngry



I am to, but I told the wifey I wanted lunch and she told me to eat some hedge.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2013)

The bad thing about sellin something on the internet, is all kinds of weird people show up at yer door.... Some how, even without a address.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Im going to miss this one day.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going to miss this one day.



Awwww...that is so sweet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going to miss this one day.



precious!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going to miss this one day.



What?  Side way pictures????? 


That is pretty cool; I miss those days every once in a while


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

slip said:


> The bad thing about sellin something on the internet, is all kinds of weird people show up at yer door.... Some how, even without a address.





blood on the ground said:


> Im going to miss this one day.


 That's one for the frame!!




 Guessss what I just found outside my office???????


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's one for the frame!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The parking lot?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day to all da WOWs, MOWs, and undecideds.....

Gotta get in my nap, and then clean the kitchen so i can wreck it again for dinner. It's a special day, so i'm going all out. Thinking a ham and cheese hot pocket with a sauteed shrimp on top and some thm ore ida hash crowns. 

Oh, and does anybody know this newbie "Alec Lawrence"? I get the feeling he sent out a LOT of friend requests yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> The parking lot?


 NO............. let's just say, I did my good Samaritan duty & called the police to handle it!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all da WOWs, MOWs, and undecideds.....
> 
> Gotta get in my nap, and then clean the kitchen so i can wreck it again for dinner. It's a special day, so i'm going all out. Thinking a ham and cheese hot pocket with a sauteed shrimp on top and some thm ore ida hash crowns.
> 
> Oh, and does anybody know this newbie "Alec Lawrence"? I get the feeling he sent out a LOT of friend requests yesterday.



He does seem to be a friendly little feller


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and does anybody know this newbie "Alec Lawrence"? I get the feeling he sent out a LOT of friend requests yesterday.



Dang; he's got 30 friends and I only got 2...........and one of my two Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all da WOWs, MOWs, and undecideds.....
> 
> Gotta get in my nap, and then clean the kitchen so i can wreck it again for dinner. It's a special day, so i'm going all out. Thinking a ham and cheese hot pocket with a sauteed shrimp on top and some thm ore ida hash crowns.
> 
> Oh, and does anybody know this newbie "Alec Lawrence"? I get the feeling he sent out a LOT of friend requests yesterday.




I noticed that yesterday . . . 




hdm03 said:


> Dang; he's got 30 friends and I only got 2...........and one of my two Quack






Quality beats quantity !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's one for the frame!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do tell.


rhbama3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all da WOWs, MOWs, and undecideds.....
> 
> Gotta get in my nap, and then clean the kitchen so i can wreck it again for dinner. It's a special day, so i'm going all out. Thinking a ham and cheese hot pocket with a sauteed shrimp on top and some thm ore ida hash crowns.
> 
> Oh, and does anybody know this newbie "Alec Lawrence"? I get the feeling he sent out a LOT of friend requests yesterday.


Happy Valentines Day Wobbert woo


mudracing101 said:


>


You just remembered it's Valentine's day


hdm03 said:


> Dang; he's got 30 friends and I only got 2...........and one of my two Quack


Bless your heart.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; he's got 30 friends and I only got 2...........and one of my two Quack



Yeah, but he only has 12 posts?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I noticed that yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all da WOWs, MOWs, and undecideds.....
> 
> Gotta get in my nap, and then clean the kitchen so i can wreck it again for dinner. It's a special day, so i'm going all out. Thinking a ham and cheese hot pocket with a sauteed shrimp on top and some thm ore ida hash crowns.
> 
> Oh, and does anybody know this newbie "Alec Lawrence"? I get the feeling he sent out a LOT of friend requests yesterday.





hdm03 said:


> He does seem to be a friendly little feller



Well he is ALMOST a celebrity, right?!  I mean his daddy does the lights for the Walking Dead TV show!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> do tell.


I'm waiting on them to test it at the police dept., but the officer said it LOOKED like the "real deal" (the white powder stuff!)!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on them to test it at the police dept., but the officer said it LOOKED like the "real deal"!



You didn't want to test it yo self?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well he is ALMOST a celebrity, right?!  I mean his daddy does the lights for the Walking Dead TV show!



Wow!  I didn't read that!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He does seem to be a friendly little feller



Dont he tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on them to test it at the police dept., but the officer said it LOOKED like the "real deal" (the white powder stuff!)!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Went to Red lobster, ordered when i sat down, at 1 o clock , i said i need my food in a 2 go box. She immediately brought it out in a bag with the bill, 18.99. Ate it at work, cold.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You didn't want to test it yo self?


 I ain't THAT stupid!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Went to Red lobster, ordered when i sat down, at 1 o clock , i said i need my food in a 2 go box. She immediately brought it out in a bag with the bill, 18.99. Ate it at work, cold.


 bummer.................


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I noticed that yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not when you set out a drankin beer


mudracing101 said:


> Went to Red lobster, ordered when i sat down, at 1 o clock , i said i need my food in a 2 go box. She immediately brought it out in a bag with the bill, 18.99. Ate it at work, cold.



you sure eat at some fancy ressrawnts  krystals is about as high up as i get


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Countdown to Christmas



Can't Wait? 
How long 'til Christmas?

313  Days

11  Hours

12  Minutes 


...But who's counting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> not when you set out a drankin beer
> 
> 
> you sure eat at some fancy ressrawnts  krystals is about as high up as i get






Forgot to call ya . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Count down to deer season
Deer Archery, Either sex   September 8 – October 12, Statewide


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Forgot to call ya . . .



spent most of the night


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Count down to deer season
> Deer Archery, Either sex   September 8 – October 12, Statewide



Archery starts on a Sunday????  Never heard of such


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Archery starts on a Sunday????  Never heard of such



New rules cause da Pope quit


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> New rules cause da Pope quit



is birf control allowed now????


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2013)

somebody slap me....I'm baking 36 cupcakes!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Alright got a valentine gift right after lunch, Bugsy came by and saw me at work My day is definately lookin up


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> somebody slap me....I'm baking 36 cupcakes!



I aint got a slappin smiley , how bout this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2013)

Gotta go to town, think I'll buy Dawn a pank pistol !!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go to town, think I'll buy Dawn a pank pistol !!!



Get her a pank bullet fer it too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> somebody slap me....I'm baking 36 cupcakes!


No No:


mudracing101 said:


> Alright got a valentine gift right after lunch, Bugsy came by and saw me at work My day is definately lookin up


 were you surprised?!?!  And I didn't even tell!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go to town, think I'll buy Dawn a pank pistol !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Count down to deer season
> Deer Archery, Either sex   September 8 – October 12, Statewide





hdm03 said:


> is birf control allowed now????



See above dates


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:
> 
> were you surprised?!?!  And I didn't even tell!!!!!!



I was glad to see her, We all need to go to Supper again


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Beer oclock is so fer away


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was glad to see her, We all need to go to Supper again



Only if you buy the dranks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Only if you buy the dranks



Come on


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Come on



Gather round boys, we fixin ta see what a pile of solo's an cans bout that high costs to make


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally found some .22LR at a local shop. It was not cheap but was much less than buying it online from someone on ODT or GB.

Got a brick of 500 CCI standard velocity for 44.95


Anybody know who this Alec Lawrence dude is ?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was glad to see her, We all need to go to Supper again





Hankus said:


> Beer oclock is so fer away





Hankus said:


> Only if you buy the dranks





Hankus said:


> Gather round boys, we fixin ta see what a pile of solo's an cans bout that high costs to make


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 Hey there..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Mudro.....you a'ight??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro.....you a'ight??



Yes sir, Still aint opened my bottle of Glynn yet, brother is coming down tomorrow , might give it a sample then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, Still aint opened my bottle of Glynn yet, brother is coming down tomorrow , might give it a sample then.



Oh yeah.....that'll be good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....that'll be good.



Excuse me i think its spelled Glen livet, shhh dont tell Mrs. V though , you remember how that went.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Excuse me i think its spelled Glen livet, shhh dont tell Mrs. V though , you remember how that went.





You gonna give her some?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna give her some?



Shoot no, give her one sip and cant shut her up all night


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shoot no, give her one sip and cant shut her up all night



She'll be mighty quiet the next mornin though


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Keebs, you ready???????????


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok cupcakes are done! 
18 triple chocolate 
18 Red Velvet
I hope he likes'em!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go to town, think I'll buy Dawn a pank pistol !!!





I still gotta get a holster for my new pistol! Hey if you get her a Glock check out "rock your glock" website! They got all kindsa cool pink stuff for Glocks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm out ya'll later!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, you ready???????????


Heck yeah!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll later!!


where ya been???????


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright got a valentine gift right after lunch, Bugsy came by and saw me at work My day is definately lookin up



And it was my pleasure to present you with a long stemmed, heart shaped, sucker.    

It was great to see you again. It was the least I could do after standing you up for lunch... two days in a row. 

Sorry I didn't get to see Vick. Please tell her I said hello. 

Yes, we sure do all need to get together for supper again soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gonna fry some skrimp, french fries, and try to make a redneck west indies salad. This'll be a first for me...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna fry some skrimp, french fries, and try to make a redneck west indies salad. This'll be a first for me...



What's a redneck wet indian sal-ad?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What's a redneck wet indian sal-ad?



Why..... I'm glad you asked, turtlebabe! 
I'm gonna take a striper filet and cut it up into quarters, then boil it with crab boil and old bay seasoning until its almost falling apart. Take a fork and break it up, add 4oz. of oil, a teaspoon of vinegar, lemon juice, and chopped onion and let it marinate for an hour. Supposed to marinate overnight but i don't want to wait that long. 
It's actually a recipe for crab meat, but i don't have any and at $25 a pound, i'm not buying any.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

okay, the shrimp are smeling good, but the fish salad is gonna need tinkering with.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, the shrimp are smeling good, but the fish salad is gonna need tinkering with.



Duh....... It's fish.  

What the heck did you think was gonna happen? 

I mean, it is..... fish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, the shrimp are smeling good, but the fish salad is gonna need tinkering with.





Ground cayenne pepper and a little lemon juice wiil do the trick.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, the shrimp are smeling good, but the fish salad is gonna need tinkering with.





Don't understand why you wouldn't have a spot filet on that plate.  Course now if you'd like me to drive 3 1/2 hrs to get there, I'll be glad to take them of your hands.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Duh....... It's fish.
> 
> What the heck did you think was gonna happen?
> 
> I mean, it is..... fish.


You WILL be converted to the fish cuisine eventually. I swear i don't understand how you can like a algae eating mullet, but none of the good stuff! 


Nicodemus said:


> Ground cayenne pepper and a little lemon juice wiil do the trick.


Already added more lemon juice, ground pepper and some Old bay. 


Laneybird said:


> Don't understand why you wouldn't have a spot filet on that plate.  Course now if you'd like me to drive 3 1/2 hrs to get there, I'll be glad to take them of your hands.



Da wimmens want skrimp. It is their day for me to do what they want. 
I gotta admit, this stuff really does remind me of a crabmeat salad! I'm liking it!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

Mullet?    Really?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You WILL be converted to the fish cuisine eventually. I swear i don't understand how you can like a algae eating mullet, but none of the good stuff!




Sorry, I don't have a tank full of floaters to experiment with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Mullet?    Really?


I know, right?


turtlebug said:


> Sorry, I don't have a tank full of floaters to experiment with.



I haven't had a fish die in weeks, thank you! 
How's da chufa plot doing?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> 
> I haven't had a fish die in weeks, thank you!
> How's da chufa plot doing?



No chufa planted yet. That rain was coming so we figured we'd wait til the ground got some moisture so it would have a better chance. 










Laney, my grandaddy was a butcher and the only fish he ever cooked was what he sold in the market. Fresh mullet every morning. It's the only fish I ate growing up. Fried mullet with cheese grits and I'm a happy happy happy girl.   

Now I've tried other fish and so far, only fish sticks have made the cut.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No chufa planted yet. That rain was coming so we figured we'd wait til the ground got some moisture so it would have a better chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you dont like bass????????


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

Tbug, those spotted bass are delic, delis....well they are THE BEST!!!   My wife got to the point, she'd she how wore out I was coming off the water, so she began filleting them on the spot. She loves them and tells me all the time, I need to go catch some.   They are that good.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> you dont like bass????????




You talkin' about largemouth bass? Does anybody? 

Fishbait eats fish and even he can't find joy in largemouth bass. Now any other bass I've never tried. Don't really care to. 




Laneybird said:


> Tbug, those spotted bass are delic, delis....well they are THE BEST!!!   My wife got to the point, she'd she how wore out I was coming off the water, so she began filleting them on the spot. She loves them and tells me all the time, I need to go catch some.   They are that good.



I just can't stand the smell of it cooking. Bait cooked some bream in my kitchen one night and I wouldn't go back in there for three days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You talkin' about largemouth bass? Does anybody?
> 
> Fishbait eats fish and even he can't find joy in largemouth bass. Now any other bass I've never tried. Don't really care to.
> 
> ...



Gotcha covered, dear! 
I'll bring some spotted bass fillets down and fry them for supper one night while we turkey hunt. I don't keep largemouth's, i always release them. The lake i fish in Bama is overrun with spots. I look at them the same way i do feral hogs. They taste better than bucketmouths anyway.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You talkin' about largemouth bass? Does anybody?
> 
> Fishbait eats fish and even he can't find joy in largemouth bass. Now any other bass I've never tried. Don't really care to.
> 
> ...






I understand about the kitchen smelling also. I think it's that burning grease smell. I always have her turn the oven fan on high, but it never fails, it always makes it down the hallway and into the bedrooms also.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gotcha covered, dear!
> I'll bring some spotted bass fillets down and fry them for supper one night while we turkey hunt. I don't keep largemouth's, i always release them. The lake i fish in Bama is overrun with spots. I look at them the same way i do feral hogs. They taste better than bucketmouths anyway.



I'll have taters and sausage on standby.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gotcha covered, dear!
> I'll bring some spotted bass fillets down and fry them for supper one night while we turkey hunt. I don't keep largemouth's, i always release them. The lake i fish in Bama is overrun with spots. I look at them the same way i do feral hogs. They taste better than bucketmouths anyway.





Now don't you all need a camera man?  Will travel for spots.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I understand about the kitchen smelling also. I think it's that burning grease smell. I always have her turn the oven fan on high, but it never fails, it always makes it down the hallway and into the bedrooms also.



I have spent quite a bit of time in pursuit of the beautiful trophy you hold in your hands in that avatar of yours. 

I'd never eat it but one day, one day, I'm gonna put one on the wall. 

Now if mudfish were ever a prize catch, I'd hold the world record.   






Well, tomorrow will be spent getting my hair to an actual color.... white isn't really a color is it?  Hair fixin and cuttin (cause I have no choice anymore) then gotta wash up all the clothes and get some outfits ready for my trip. They said decent pants.... do jeans with gold metallic thread on the back pockets count?  

I got a couple of skirts and dresses I might can throw together. Might have to pick up some tights, as predicted, a nice cold snap it hitting for my adventure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I understand about the kitchen smelling also. I think it's that burning grease smell. I always have her turn the oven fan on high, but it never fails, it always makes it down the hallway and into the bedrooms also.


You got your grease too hot. 


turtlebug said:


> I'll have taters and sausage on standby.


Works for me. That'll be a fine breakfast! 


Laneybird said:


> Now don't you all need a camera man?  Will travel for spots.


It's that time of year. Can't catch a dadgum crappie cause the bass are stacked up like sardines under the docks. Going again in two weeks to see if we can catch some good numbers.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

I caught a 4 foot mudfish out of the hooch when I was a teenager. Dang thing looked prehistoric. 



Hair pic, saw it. What's the problem, you'll fit right in, especially at the Vortex.   Cold snap for the weekend and then upper 50's on Monday. Not to bad, not like it's Minnesota or somewhere up yonder way.  Yonder way...who came up with that originally?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I have spent quite a bit of time in pursuit of the beautiful trophy you hold in your hands in that avatar of yours.
> 
> I'd never eat it but one day, one day, I'm gonna put one on the wall.
> 
> ...



I think a mudfish would be a cool mount with that mouth open and all them sharp toofies visible.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

Bama, got a visual on that mud mount. Don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Basses is good. Some of yall jus don't know good vittles


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Bama, got a visual on that mud mount. Don't know if I like it or not.



shhh......
She's thinking about it.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Bama, got a visual on that mud mount. Don't know if I like it or not.



I'm in, the more dead critters on the wall the better


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Come on, Bugsy.....
You know you want one on da wall of fame:


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm in, the more dead critters on the wall the better




Everything looks better with beer. Yep?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm in, the more dead critters on the wall the better



Won't they mess up your beer can pyramids?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on, Bugsy.....
> You know you want one on da wall of fame:



Awwww yeah 



Laneybird said:


> Everything looks better with beer. Yep?



No



rhbama3 said:


> Won't they mess up your beer can pyramids?



Not anymore than his cousins already here


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on, Bugsy.....
> You know you want one on da wall of fame:





rhbama3 said:


> Won't they mess up your beer can pyramids?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Won't they mess up your beer can pyramids?


Mudfish will destroy a good cooler!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Won't they mess up your beer can pyramids?



I had a stereo stand made of Fosters cans back in the 70s


Mudfish break rods,  strip gears, and knock over beers.
Do not bring them into the boat alive. I had an old colored woman that would give us 4 dollars for big mudfish!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I had a stereo stand made of Fosters cans back in the 70s
> 
> 
> Mudfish break rods,  strip gears, and knock over beers.
> Do not bring them into the boat alive. I had an old colored woman that would give us 4 dollars for big mudfish!



True dat, Dennis!
However, Bugsy is the Bowfin whisperer. I can't tell you the number of times fishbait has said that girl can find a mudfish in a puddle of water.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, this driveler thread sure does sound fishy since yesterday!!!   

It is FRIDAY already so get your TGIF drawers on !!!

Now where is the coffee....where is the coffee....where is the coffee????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wow, this driveler thread sure does sound fishy since yesterday!!!
> 
> It is FRIDAY already so get your TGIF drawers on !!!
> 
> Now where is the coffee....where is the coffee....where is the coffee????



Good morning Eagle. Happy Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wow, this driveler thread sure does sound fishy since yesterday!!!
> 
> It is FRIDAY already so get your TGIF drawers on !!!
> 
> Now where is the coffee....where is the coffee....where is the coffee????



Lost in the white screen of patience.   

morning tripod

Well it is POETS day so start and end early.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2013)

Mernin idjits.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 15, 2013)

Just one more day till I go to work again.......Friday holds no extra enjoyment here. Now fer coffee


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Why is it on my days off I can't sleep past 7:00 but if it's a work day I could stay in bed til lunchtime.  

I guess I'll spend the day getting things together and packed so I can head North on Sunday. 

I really don't wanna do this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

Mornin kids.....headin to N'awlins before noon today!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....headin to N'awlins before noon today!!



Have fun and drive safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Have fun and drive safe.



Thanks Lea, I will 

You are going to be up this way next week, right? I won't be home til Wednesday evening.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mornin ya'll, Friday Jeff brang me back some of them crawfish


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Lea, I will
> 
> You are going to be up this way next week, right? I won't be home til Wednesday evening.



Yup. And I'll be leaving Thursday afternoon. 

Just two ships passing in the night....


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....headin to N'awlins before noon today!!





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Friday Jeff brang me back some of them crawfish



Ooh ooh brang me back some Boudain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Friday Jeff brang me back some of them crawfish



Mornin Mud!!  I'll be lucky to bring anything home on this trip  I'm working and in New Orleans the first 3 days, then Lafayette, La. and Biloxi, Ms. the next two. I might find something in Biloxi, but I don't have any connections there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud!!  I'll be lucky to bring anything home on this trip  I'm working and in New Orleans the first 3 days, then Lafayette, La. and Biloxi, Ms. the next two. I might find something in Biloxi, but I don't have any connections there.



 ok


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yup. And I'll be leaving Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Just two ships passing in the night....



 I was hoping to meet with you at some point!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ooh ooh brang me back some Boudain!



I probably will "make groceries" while down there!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was hoping to meet with you at some point!!



Ditch work and stay home.  

I was reading my schedule last night. I should be done by 3:30 Monday and Tuesday. Then they're gonna keep me til 5 Wednesday and Thursday.  

Hello!!! Keep me late Monday and Tuesday and let me go early the day I wanna head home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ditch work and stay home.
> 
> I was reading my schedule last night. I should be done by 3:30 Monday and Tuesday. Then they're gonna keep me til 5 Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> Hello!!! Keep me late Monday and Tuesday and let me go early the day I wanna head home.





That would make too much sense


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

uuummmm............. I forgot what I was gonna say.......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

Sho is a purty day outside; good moaning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm............. I forgot what I was gonna say.......



CRS!! 



hdm03 said:


> Sho is a purty day outside; good moaning folks



Yes indeed, mornin!! Good day to travel....


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 15, 2013)

ya'll be safe out there on the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> ya'll be safe out there on the road.



Yessir, preciate it.....cruise control and some blues on the stereo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm............. I forgot what I was gonna say.......


Hey 


hdm03 said:


> Sho is a purty day outside; good moaning folks



Gonna be a beautiful day, cloudy and cold tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey , any of ya'll want somethin? I got Keebs in the back makin me a sammich.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

I dont know how many times i've told that woman extra mustard


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know how many times i've told that woman extra mustard


 dang son, a half bottle ain't enough?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

I just got locked out............. ya'll, it's SKERRY on the other side!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it was NOT Gon's fault though, got that checked out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thought you was banded to the kitchen


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you was banded to the kitchen


 Think again Mudster! I haz coneckshions!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm ready for runch


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for runch



Gots a lefova cupcake


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , any of ya'll want somethin? I got Keebs in the back makin me a sammich.





hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for runch



 <-------Tuna fish sammich and a egg salad sammich wiff some doritos before I hit the road. Don't wanna eat too much, gonna be some homemade cajun this evenin!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Watching the Travel Channel. 

God I wanna go to London. 

Now I'm STARVING.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Watching the Travel Channel.
> 
> God I wanna go to London.
> 
> Now I'm STARVING.



I'd love to go over there.....just to tell them "tinkle off"!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Watching the Travel Channel.
> 
> God I wanna go to London.
> 
> Now I'm STARVING.



Love the Travel Channel! 

I wanna go to Italy! 

Hmmmm wonder if I can talk the hubby into Italian for dinner tonight????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the beach myself. One in particular. Not too far from Georgia.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for runch


Me too


Jeff C. said:


> <-------Tuna fish sammich and a egg salad sammich wiff some doritos before I hit the road. Don't wanna eat too much, gonna be some homemade cajun this evenin!


Be careful on yo trip


turtlebug said:


> Watching the Travel Channel.
> 
> God I wanna go to London.
> 
> Now I'm STARVING.


I wanna go  to London too.



Crickett said:


> Love the Travel Channel!
> 
> I wanna go to Italy!
> 
> Hmmmm wonder if I can talk the hubby into Italian for dinner tonight????


I want to go to Italy too.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the beach myself. One in particular. Not to far from Georgia.


Love me some Beach


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too
> 
> Be careful on yo trip
> I wanna go  to London too.
> ...



10-4 Mud....just waitin on my brother to get here!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 15, 2013)

Gettin near my second favoritest time of day


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the beach myself. One in particular. Not too far from Georgia.



I love going to Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 Mud....just waitin on my brother to get here!


 Have a good trip!!


Hankus said:


> Gettin near my second favoritest time of day


<--- food time (like Mud?)


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Have a good trip!!
> 
> <--- food time (like Mud?)



Thank ya darlin!! 

Ok, brother just drove up....C y'all on the flip flop!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I love going to Georgia.


 I like it when you come to GA!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya darlin!!
> 
> Ok, brother just drove up....C y'all on the flip flop!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok cupcakes are done!
> 18 triple chocolate
> 18 Red Velvet
> I hope he likes'em!
> ...






Ended up buying her a Glock G26 9mm.  Talking about being surprised, she was in shock !!!

I'll check out that site, thanks.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 15, 2013)

....yawn.... Taco Bell XXL Nachos=full belly i tink it be nappy time now!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## kracker (Feb 15, 2013)

Pope resigns, asteroid hits the earth, Kenny Chesney has a new song on the radio... WORST...WEEK...EVER!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pope resigns, asteroid hits the earth, Kenny Chesney has a new song on the radio... WORST...WEEK...EVER!



But, we have a Beava thread to make it all betta.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ended up buying her a Glock G26 9mm.  Talking about being surprised, she was in shock !!!
> 
> I'll check out that site, thanks.


 incoming..........


lilD1188 said:


> ....yawn.... Taco Bell XXL Nachos=full belly i tink it be nappy time now!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


 but yet, you brought your mommy........... NOTHING!


kracker said:


> Pope resigns, asteroid hits the earth, Kenny Chesney has a new song on the radio... WORST...WEEK...EVER!









 it'll be ok darlin'................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ate Golden Corral, run errands, need nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

Still no Seth . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no Seth . . .



I bet he would like the Beva thread


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Bubbette (Feb 15, 2013)

Heated up the left over sauteed shrimp and put it over pasta. Nom nom nom. So good. Now it's nap time and then errands. 

My new job is amazing. I haven't even started yet (I start March 1) and they already are asking me to meetings about new projects and wanting my opinions and ideas. Where I work now their motto is, "if I want your opinion I'll give it to you." It's kind of strange to have someone want to know what I think about something. I think I like it!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ended up buying her a Glock G26 9mm.  Talking about being surprised, she was in shock !!!
> 
> I'll check out that site, thanks.







lilD1188 said:


> ....yawn.... Taco Bell XXL Nachos=full belly i tink it be nappy time now!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



Hmmm I like the 5 layer burrito from Taco Bell



kracker said:


> Pope resigns, asteroid hits the earth, Kenny Chesney has a new song on the radio... WORST...WEEK...EVER!






Keebs said:


> incoming..........
> 
> but yet, you brought your mommy........... NOTHING!
> 
> ...


lilD Take ya mama some food, girl!



hdm03 said:


>







Bubbette said:


> Heated up the left over sauteed shrimp and put it over pasta. Nom nom nom. So good. Now it's nap time and then errands.
> 
> My new job is amazing. I haven't even started yet (I start March 1) and they already are asking me to meetings about new projects and wanting my opinions and ideas. Where I work now their motto is, "if I want your opinion I'll give it to you." It's kind of strange to have someone want to know what I think about something. I think I like it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

Ya'll need to check out Sultan of Slime's thread in the freshwater forum.  Great guy doing good things !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Heated up the left over sauteed shrimp and put it over pasta. Nom nom nom. So good. Now it's nap time and then errands.
> 
> My new job is amazing. I haven't even started yet (I start March 1) and they already are asking me to meetings about new projects and wanting my opinions and ideas. Where I work now their motto is, "if I want your opinion I'll give it to you." It's kind of strange to have someone want to know what I think about something. I think I like it!


 I like the way it sounds already too!!!


Crickett said:


> lilD Take ya mama some food, girl!


 thank ya, Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need to check out Sultan of Slime's thread in the freshwater forum.  Great guy doing good things !!





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7631787&posted=1#post7631787




Ok now one of you pass me the tissues!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need to check out Sultan of Slime's thread in the freshwater forum.  Great guy doing good things !!



He is good people!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Keebs, wouldya post up a pic of Dawn's new Glock ???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He is good people!!!


 Yeah he is!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, wouldya post up a pic of Dawn's new Glock ???


 wanna trade something for it?????????
 you just ain't nevah gonna learn how to post pics, are you?
















gimme a minute to get it all fixed............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Here ya go............ his & her's............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go............ his & her's............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Have you shot your G36 yet ???  Oh and I've got a Blackhawk holster.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go............ his & her's............



For some reason, i always imagined Quack to carry a pink an purple zebra print pistol, or something along those lines.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

slip said:


> For some reason, i always imagined Quack to carry a pink an purple zebra print pistol, or something along those lines.






As long as it goes bang bang, does color really matter ??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As long as it goes bang bang, does color really matter ??



interesting


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

slip said:


> For some reason, i always imagined Quack to carry a pink an purple zebra print pistol, or something along those lines.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As long as it goes bang bang, does color really matter ??





hdm03 said:


> interesting





Ya'll have a good weekend!
Hurry up Mud!!!!!!!!! Lets GOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you shot your G36 yet ???  Oh and I've got a Blackhawk holster.



No I haven't had a chance to go to the range yet.  

I had a Serpa holster w/ the 24/7 & that's what my husband has for his G30. I will probably go w/ another Serpa b/c that's what I'm comfortable w/ but I do like the leather holsters.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend!
> Hurry up Mud!!!!!!!!! Lets GOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



What's your rush??? It ain't 5 o'clock yet!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 15, 2013)

see ya'll later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> interesting






VERYYYYYYYYYY . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2013)

I've just been LIED to by a VERY close family member.

Consequences will be heavy . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 15, 2013)

Since i cant Quote from my phone (or either just aint learned how yet)

Mommy i woulda brought u somethin had i been payin for it... Scotts mama paid for me n him some lunch.....
Crickett, i usually do take her somethin when im in town runnin errands or either share what i got! 

Oh and does any one got an opinion on Rugers SR 22 pistol?? Im thinkin i want me one and the reviews ive seen and the youtube videos ive watched it seems like a good lil gun!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuttin like sitting around with a head full of hair, wet with protein filler for the next hour. 

Fixin to start frying some chicken. By the time we get through eating, I should be able to dry my hair and put some danged color in it. This white/yellow tinted mess is killing me.  

I promise. If my hair can survive this and come out a decent color, I WILL NEVER EVER EVER try to go brunette again. It's truuuuuueeeeee!!!!!!!  I'll keep doing the roots every 4 weeks just like I have for the last 25 years or so. I will not do this again.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nuttin like sitting around with a head full of hair, wet with protein filler for the next hour.
> 
> Fixin to start frying some chicken. By the time we get through eating, I should be able to dry my hair and put some danged color in it. This white/yellow tinted mess is killing me.
> 
> I promise. If my hair can survive this and come out a decent color, I WILL NEVER EVER EVER try to go brunette again. It's truuuuuueeeeee!!!!!!!  I'll keep doing the roots every 4 weeks just like I have for the last 25 years or so. I will not do this again.




My sister dyed (Insanely stupid colors, too) and bleached her hair so many times when she was younger it turned the color of hay. Didnt matter what she would do, it was stuck that color for a while. I thought it was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

slip said:


> My sister dyed (Insanely stupid colors, too) and bleached her hair so many times when she was younger it turned the color of hay. Didnt matter what she would do, it was stuck that color for a while. I thought it was the funniest thing ever.



I know how she feels but there was no pink, blue or purple involved. 

Once in a while, I get the idea that I wanna go brunette. It looks good for a day or two then this red hue sets in. In a week, I'm a walking stop sign. I can put the same color back on it and it'll come out red as red can be. My skin tone can't take red. 

You have to "lift" the color out. Basically strip it from the hair. Well, the lifting left it a mousy dull orange so I bleached the snot out of it. That's when we wound up with the Marilyn Monroe white with just a hint of yellow. 

So after consulting with the woman who cuts my hair, here I sit with a "protein filler" so I can recolor and it'll hold the color. 

If the color fails, I have a backup. 

Fishbait's clippers are charged up.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I know how she feels but there was no pink, blue or purple involved.
> 
> Once in a while, I get the idea that I wanna go brunette. It looks good for a day or two then this red hue sets in. In a week, I'm a walking stop sign. I can put the same color back on it and it'll come out red as red can be. My skin tone can't take red.
> 
> ...



I think i remember something happening where she had to cut it really short and dye it coal black or something.

But she was real bad, dye it twice a week going from bright red to purple or something .... No No:


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've just been LIED to by a VERY close family member.
> 
> Consequences will be heavy . . .







lilD1188 said:


> Since i cant Quote from my phone (or either just aint learned how yet)
> 
> Mommy i woulda brought u somethin had i been payin for it... Scotts mama paid for me n him some lunch.....
> Crickett, i usually do take her somethin when im in town runnin errands or either share what i got!
> ...




That's more than I do for my mama..... In my defense though she does tend to get a lil  when she don't have her meds...seriously! 



turtlebug said:


> I know how she feels but there was no pink, blue or purple involved.
> 
> Once in a while, I get the idea that I wanna go brunette. It looks good for a day or two then this red hue sets in. In a week, I'm a walking stop sign. I can put the same color back on it and it'll come out red as red can be. My skin tone can't take red.
> 
> ...



No No:

I so wish I could go blonde. My hair won't  hold blonde color well at all! It fades after about 2 weeks. I usually go w/ a medium to drk brown w/ a lil red.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've just been LIED to by a VERY close family member.
> 
> Consequences will be heavy . . .



When i get lied to, i just lie back .... Tell em i love em or something like that.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

slip said:


> When i get lied to, i just lie back .... Tell em i love em or something like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've just been LIED to by a VERY close family member.
> 
> Consequences will be heavy . . .


ruh roh......


turtlebug said:


> Nuttin like sitting around with a head full of hair, wet with protein filler for the next hour.
> 
> Fixin to start frying some chicken. By the time we get through eating, I should be able to dry my hair and put some danged color in it. This white/yellow tinted mess is killing me.
> 
> I promise. If my hair can survive this and come out a decent color, I WILL NEVER EVER EVER try to go brunette again. It's truuuuuueeeeee!!!!!!!  I'll keep doing the roots every 4 weeks just like I have for the last 25 years or so. I will not do this again.



sorry, don't believe you. Two weeks and you'll change it again. You just can't help it.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dont feel bad bugsy, i tried dyin my hair black one time and it went purple instead, but i kinda liked it lol!! And it washed out in like a month it wasnt permanent!
But unless i go really blonde i always have red tint in my hair!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What's your rush??? It ain't 5 o'clock yet!


EVERYone was gone but me, I didn't like being left alone.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> I've just been LIED to by a VERY close family member.
> 
> Consequences will be heavy . . .





lilD1188 said:


> Since i cant Quote from my phone (or either just aint learned how yet)
> 
> Mommy i woulda brought u somethin had i been payin for it... Scotts mama paid for me n him some lunch.....
> Crickett, i usually do take her somethin when im in town runnin errands or either share what i got!
> ...


good luck finding ANY 22's right now...........


turtlebug said:


> Nuttin like sitting around with a head full of hair, wet with protein filler for the next hour.
> 
> Fixin to start frying some chicken. By the time we get through eating, I should be able to dry my hair and put some danged color in it. This white/yellow tinted mess is killing me.
> 
> I promise. If my hair can survive this and come out a decent color, I WILL NEVER EVER EVER try to go brunette again. It's truuuuuueeeeee!!!!!!!  I'll keep doing the roots every 4 weeks just like I have for the last 25 years or so. _*I will not do this again.*_


 famous last words.............No No:


slip said:


> My sister dyed (Insanely stupid colors, too) and bleached her hair so many times when she was younger it turned the color of hay. Didnt matter what she would do, it was stuck that color for a while. I thought it was the funniest thing ever.


 you would..... us women folk do this to ourselves.......... for some ungodly reason..............


turtlebug said:


> I know how she feels but there was no pink, blue or purple involved.
> 
> Once in a while, I get the idea that I wanna go brunette. It looks good for a day or two then this red hue sets in. In a week, I'm a walking stop sign. I can put the same color back on it and it'll come out red as red can be. My skin tone can't take red.
> 
> ...


 Wanna do it together??? I gotz clippers too, 'bout ready for a real major change!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> That's more than I do for my mama..... In my defense though she does tend to get a lil  when she don't have her meds...seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In her defense........... ok, no meds involved but she thinks I'm crazy anyway............
I get the "tint of red" syndrome too!


lilD1188 said:


> Dont feel bad bugsy, i tried dyin my hair black one time and it went purple instead, but i kinda liked it lol!! And it washed out in like a month it wasnt permanent!
> But unless i go really blonde _*i always have red tint in my hair*_!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


 yep, you is my daughter, you'll learn which colors to stay away from......... eventually.........


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you would..... us women folk do this to ourselves.......... for some ungodly reason..............



You gotta remember, this is the same sister that would put me in outdoor trash cans and hold the lid down .... Hay colord hair was just Karma.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 15, 2013)

I actually LIKE my red color tint!
And yes u are crazy anyways!! It runs in the family!! 



_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank You Thank You Thank You!!!

Wow! What a special night and a monumental achievement. I'm so honored and humbled by the love and adoration shown through your applause. 

I know you're celebrating MY accomplishment, but I have to give credit where credit is due. None of this would have been possible without the support of quite a few. Bare with me, I have to thank them all.

First of all, there was SallyBeauty.com for all those wonderful reviews and hints and tips from customers. I found I wasn't alone in my endeavors and with their suggestions, I was able to cut a path towards my desired finishing point.

Second, I have to thank good ol' Clairol. Without them and their color correction products, I might be green or orange. Their Second Nature line is my heart and I will never stray from them again. Clairol, YOU RAWK!!!

Thirdly, One-N-Only Moroccan Argan Oil and their deep conditioning masque with 100% Pure Argan Oil. They were able to smooth out the rough edges and keep me from going to desperate measures with my old pal scissors.

Once again, I would never have been able to accomplish any of this without their help and the fact that you, my friends, believed in me. 

I love you all and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2013)

What in tarnashun are you talkin bout woman?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in tarnashun are you talkin bout woman?



My hair, my hair, my hair.    

I no longer look like a south of the tracks Marilyn Monroe.     

It's a weee bit darker than my avatar but I'm sure it'll fade a bit. It actually looks like..... ME. 

I was having danged anxiety all day over what to do with my hair before I showed up in Atlanta. I didn't want to shock all of you plus, I didn't want my bosses to wonder what the heck had happened.  

Man I have been sweatting this for a week. I was in tears the other day. This was one of the worst hair color mishaps in my history.

Problem solved. A little shopping tomorrow and then I'll be headed north.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My hair, my hair, my hair.
> 
> I no longer look like a south of the tracks Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> ...



Time out, I've never been around you when you were anything but a blonde. Are you sure  I'm gonna recognize you?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time out, I've never been around you when you were anything but a blonde. Are you sure  I'm gonna recognize you?



You've never seen me THAT blonde. It was HORRIBLE!  

I'm a dark golden blonde now. It looks way better than it did. A few highlites might be in order but I'll give it a while. 

Like I said, it's just a tad darker than my avatar. I've got a few shampoos before I see you so it'll be about that color by then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You've never seen me THAT blonde. It was HORRIBLE!
> 
> I'm a dark golden blonde now. It looks way better than it did. A few highlites might be in order but I'll give it a while.
> 
> Like I said, it's just a tad darker than my avatar. I've got a few shampoos before I see you so it'll be about that color by then.


A few shampoos before Sunday afternoon? You're gonna wash the hair off your head.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A few shampoos before Sunday afternoon? You're gonna wash the hair off your head.



Wash and deep condition in the morning. 

Go shopping.

Wash and deep condition tomorrow night.

Wash and deep condition Sunday morning.

Leave for ATL. 

See.  








Right now I'm just waiting on the NyQuil to kick in. I've had a dry cough and my ears and nose are stuffed up. Probably all the danged chemicals I've put on my hair in the last week. Done burnt my lungs up.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You've never seen me THAT blonde. It was HORRIBLE!
> 
> I'm a dark golden blonde now. It looks way better than it did. A few highlites might be in order but I'll give it a while.
> 
> Like I said, it's just a tad darker than my avatar. I've got a few shampoos before I see you so it'll be about that color by then.



Do not and I repeat do not highlight your hair.  I got this great idea to do that and got it done at a very expensive salon highly reputable salon.  And it took almost a year to grow out the damaged hair.  They don't tell you once you add them you end up having to keep that up and eventually your original hair has to be completely dyed to another color to add the highlights back in.  It looks great until too much traetment and well you end having to have all your hair hacked off and god awful layers added to just get back to some kind of healthly looking hair.  Not to mention that takes another year.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thank You Thank You Thank You!!!
> 
> Wow! What a special night and a monumental achievement. I'm so honored and humbled by the love and adoration shown through your applause.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wash and deep condition in the morning.
> 
> Go shopping.
> 
> ...



Better bring your battery powered thermal undies. The high tomorrow will be lucky to get out of the 30's and on Sunday it's suppose to top out around 47 or so, but it won't hit 60 all week.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bugsy, does the moroccon oil(sp?) really work good, cause avon has a set of shampoo&cond plus a hair treatment thingy in the new book i think and if its worth it i wanna try it, but dont wanna spend the money if it aint gonna make much diff.


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

You ladies and yer hair ..... Do like i do, wash it once a month and get it trimmed back every 6. Pull the sticks, leaves and baby birds out after exiting the woods. Simple


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Gone Fishing said:


> Do not and I repeat do not highlight your hair.  I got this great idea to do that and got it done at a very expensive salon highly reputable salon.  And it took almost a year to grow out the damaged hair.  They don't tell you once you add them you end up having to keep that up and eventually your original hair has to be completely dyed to another color to add the highlights back in.  It looks great until too much traetment and well you end having to have all your hair hacked off and god awful layers added to just get back to some kind of healthly looking hair.  Not to mention that takes another year.



I'm a seasoned pro at hair coloring and mishaps. 

I have no problem taking a pair of scissors to my hair and whacking away at it. I've got super thick hair that can take all sorts of abuse and it grows at break neck speed for some reason. 

Layers are my lifeline. My hair is way too thick to wear all the same length.  

Thanks.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better bring your battery powered thermal undies. The high tomorrow will be lucky to get out of the 30's and on Sunday it's suppose to top out around 47 or so, but it won't hit 60 all week.
> View attachment 716115



Terrific.  

There goes the wrap dress I had planned to wear Monday. Guess I'll be looking for some knee boots and a sweater or blazer to wear with a black skirt instead. 

We can wear jeans Wednesday and Thursday. I've already got my Cabelas goosedown jacket laid out.  

I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA HAPPEN.   




lilD1188 said:


> Bugsy, does the moroccon oil(sp?) really work good, cause avon has a set of shampoo&cond plus a hair treatment thingy in the new book i think and if its worth it i wanna try it, but dont wanna spend the money if it aint gonna make much diff.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_




Yes ma'am they do.  I use something called Kenra Platinum Blow Dry Spray with Argan oil. It cuts your drying time down and protects from heat. Smells good too.  

I have a bottle of pure Argan oil that when my hair looks thirsty, I'll just soak it in that and put a plastic cap on and walk around all afternoon with it on and wash it out. Don't spend a lot of money on Argan oil. You can get it off of eBay pretty cheap. Sally's One-N-Only Argan oil line is awesome though. They have the shampoo, conditioner, masque, deep conditioner, smoothing lotion... you name it. It's not terribly expensive either. Certainly worth the money if you want to take good care of you hair and it's dry.  




slip said:


> You ladies and yer hair ..... Do like i do, wash it once a month and get it trimmed back every 6. Pull the sticks, leaves and baby birds out after exiting the woods. Simple



You don't have hair, you have a mop.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2013)

oh lawd....... I done stumbled into da ladies hair salon. I can even hear the hair drying buckets on their head.
I'm going back to ebay.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd....... I done stumbled into da ladies hair salon. I can even hear the hair drying buckets on their head.
> I'm going back to ebay.



Pull up a chair. 

You could use some lowlights and a deep conditioner to control that frizz.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Miguel Cervantes
> 
> ...



The avon stuff is just moroccon somethin with argan oil i think and its like 12 bucks for the whole set, but my hair stays oily even if i wash it every day and go without conditioner for 2/3 days soo maybe i dont need the oil part lol!!


And.. I found out how to quote!whoohoo!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better bring your battery powered thermal undies. The high tomorrow will be lucky to get out of the 30's and on Sunday it's suppose to top out around 47 or so, but it won't hit 60 all week.
> View attachment 716115


I hope yer right, but ill believe it when i see it. Worn a dang jacket like twice so far ...


turtlebug said:


> Terrific.
> 
> There goes the wrap dress I had planned to wear Monday. Guess I'll be looking for some knee boots and a sweater or blazer to wear with a black skirt instead.
> 
> ...


Hair looks thirsty? Does it growl when it gets hungry too?



Yeah, i know ... its just kinda .... there.


rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd....... I done stumbled into da ladies hair salon. I can even hear the hair drying buckets on their head.
> I'm going back to ebay.



Next i hope we hit the topic of how to get oil out from around yer nails and maybe what color best hides blood under the nail from a hammer bite. I was thinking a dark blue?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2013)

slip said:


> I hope yer right, but ill believe it when i see it. Worn a dang jacket like twice so far ...
> 
> Hair looks thirsty? Does it growl when it gets hungry too?
> 
> ...



Heat a sewing needle, push it thru the nail till you hit the fluid pocket. It'll relieve the pressure and the nail is gonna fall off amyway in a couple of months.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2013)

slip said:


> You gotta remember, this is the same sister that would put me in outdoor trash cans and hold the lid down .... Hay colord hair was just Karma.


you poor baby..............bwahahahahahha



lilD1188 said:


> I actually LIKE my red color tint!
> And yes u are crazy anyways!! It runs in the family!!
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


No No:carefulhowyatawlkaboutdafamily...........


turtlebug said:


> Thank You Thank You Thank You!!!
> 
> Wow! What a special night and a monumental achievement. I'm so honored and humbled by the love and adoration shown through your applause.
> 
> ...


youarewelcome.........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in tarnashun are you talkin bout woman?


Hey you..................


slip said:


> You ladies and yer hair ..... Do like i do, wash it once a month and get it trimmed back every 6. Pull the sticks, leaves and baby birds out after exiting the woods. Simple


ohhush!!!!!!!


slip said:


> I hope yer right, but ill believe it when i see it. Worn a dang jacket like twice so far ...
> 
> Hair looks thirsty? Does it growl when it gets hungry too?
> 
> ...


come see me, I fix blue nails.............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Heat a sewing needle, push it thru the nail till you hit the fluid pocket. It'll relieve the pressure and the nail is gonna fall off amyway in a couple of months.



Very small drill bit works too! Just hand turn it slowly til you make a small hole!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Very small drill bit works too! Just hand turn it slowly til you make a small hole!



Slip may try that, but you know my history with power tools. I'd drill thru the nail, the bone, the skin, and then my desk. THEN, I'd have to put the drill in reverse....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, what is your natural hair color???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip may try that, but you know my history with power tools. I'd drill thru the nail, the bone, the skin, and then my desk. THEN, I'd have to put the drill in reverse....


Um, she said, "very small drill bit". Sans the drill was her implication thus buried in the descriptive of slowly hand turning the bit. Not to imply that even you could claim a fail safe in the absence of the drill, but it would greatly diminish your ability to do grotesque bodily harm. 

Oh, never mind me. In Som Nee Uhhhhhh.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip may try that, but you know my history with power tools. I'd drill thru the nail, the bone, the skin, and then my desk. THEN, I'd have to put the drill in reverse....



You are do this from the nail side of the finger.  


It is the weekend and coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy Saturday Morning Gobblin.  I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your hot coffee before I go out and play in the SNOW !!!  

Yep, I was about half asleep last night and hear something from the weatherman about the possibility of rain and/or snow flakes today.  I think that weatherman must having been drinking some of that 151 again.  It is time to cut off the rain faucet and bring in some sunshine for a week or so.  I have lots of outside work that I need to be doing in the woods and in my regular work as well.  Unfortunately some of this work deals with a "chainsaw"!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Terrific.
> 
> There goes the wrap dress I had planned to wear Monday.


You can wear the wrap dress on Sunday, it's not going to be too cold or windy, I promise..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2013)

Off to werk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Off to werk


Werd.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Werd.



Yep


----------



## kracker (Feb 16, 2013)

Morning folks...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

bbbrrrrrrrrcolddrizzle going on here............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bbbrrrrrrrrcolddrizzle going on here............



Yep, it's cold and nasty looking here. 

Oh well, it's not like I'm gonna be outside a whole lot anyway. 

I gotta go to town and do some shopping. I hate shopping, especially for clothes. 

Think I'll go get my toes done while I'm there. Some unexpected birthday money last night will ensure that my piggies are a lovely shade of something. 

The hair is still attached to my head this morning, although the color looks a weee bit darker this morning and my scalp is sore, but I ain't messing with it. By the time it needs touching up, I'll have restored it enough I can go back to my regular color.  

Hope yall have a good'un. Catch up with you all later this evening.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Morning, peeps!
It looks like a good day to clean up the house, mold and tie a few jigs, and MAYBE order a reel i got my eye on from Bass Pro or Ebay.
If the weather clears, i'd like to go to Stewart County tomorrow and do some turkey scouting. I'm ready to hear a bird gobble!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip may try that, but you know my history with power tools. I'd drill thru the nail, the bone, the skin, and then my desk. THEN, I'd have to put the drill in reverse....


No power tools needed! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Um, she said, "very small drill bit". Sans the drill was her implication thus buried in the descriptive of slowly hand turning the bit. Not to imply that even you could claim a fail safe in the absence of the drill, but it would greatly diminish your ability to do grotesque bodily harm.
> 
> Oh, never mind me. In Som Nee Uhhhhhh.....



See even the messican understood!



Keebs said:


> bbbrrrrrrrrcolddrizzle going on here............



Sun shinin here! 



turtlebug said:


> Yep, it's cold and nasty looking here.
> 
> Oh well, it's not like I'm gonna be outside a whole lot anyway.
> 
> ...



I hate shopping for clothes too! I gotta take my daughter to Old Navy to exchange her jeans! 

I do miss gettin my regular pedi though!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, it's cold and nasty looking here.
> 
> Oh well, it's not like I'm gonna be outside a whole lot anyway.
> 
> ...


 Stay warm!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sun shinin here!


If it ain't gonna snow, I just as soon have the sun out........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> It looks like a good day to clean up the house, mold and tie a few jigs, and MAYBE order a reel i got my eye on from Bass Pro or Ebay.
> If the weather clears, i'd like to go to Stewart County tomorrow and do some turkey scouting. I'm ready to hear a bird gobble!



I'd like to put in an order for a Quantum EXO PT Baitcaster if you got room in your cart.   


I need to get mine out and clean them up. I think I might have some fishing to do soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'd like to put in an order for a Quantum EXO PT Baitcaster if you got room in your cart.
> 
> 
> I need to get mine out and clean them up. I think I might have some fishing to do soon.



what in the world are you going to do with a 250 DOLLAR reel? 

I know you take your mudfish serious, but.....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> what in the world are you going to do with a 250 DOLLAR reel?
> 
> I know you take your mudfish serious, but.....




It's purdy.     

Quantum makes the most awesome baitcasters.  Sooooo smoooooth.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's purdy.
> 
> Quantum makes the most awesome baitcasters.  Sooooo smoooooth.





I'm wanting a US Reel XS180 ultralight spinning reel with a 6' fast action Shimano Convergence spinning with tennessee handles. I figure it might be 100 including shipping.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

NICODEMUS!!!!








Be sure to give your special guest a big 'ol hug from me.......... please!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, i haven't accomplished much today. Went pawn shopping for fishing gear but all i saw was pretty rough rods and reels way overpriced. I know, i know, they'll bargain it down, but you at least have to WANT what they got.
 I did come across a new rod i hadn't seen before at Wallyworld. I brought home a Abu Garcia Vigilance that i REALLY liked. Just need to find a reel to match up with it and i'm ready to go!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i haven't accomplished much today. Went pawn shopping for fishing gear but all i saw was pretty rough rods and reels way overpriced. I know, i know, they'll bargain it down, but you at least have to WANT what they got.
> I did come across a new rod i hadn't seen before at Wallyworld. I brought home a Abu Garcia Vigilance that i REALLY liked. Just need to find a reel to match up with it and i'm ready to go!



seems it is going to rain tuesday.  is that your day off?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seems it is going to rain tuesday.  is that your day off?



Hey, GB! 
Nope, I'm on call from 7am Monday morning to the following Monday at 7am. Ya'll enjoy this coming week because i WILL be fishing the week after.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2013)

My weekend to work nights . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work nights . . .



I didnt mind working weekends in weather like this up here today. It is too cold and windy to do anything else.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2013)

Wonder how many teeth will get pulled in order to get a new debit card come monday .... Mine just snapped.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, it's cold and nasty looking here.


Reached a balmy 41 here today, and after lunch the wind started howling dropping it back down to 39 with a wicked wind chill. Heat wave tomorrow. Suppose to top out at 48..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

I quit!!!! 


Jeans should be dress attire for the general south.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reached a balmy 41 here today, and after lunch the wind started howling dropping it back down to 39 with a wicked wind chill. Heat wave tomorrow. Suppose to top out at 48..


I think i'll skip driving to Stewart in the morning and just sleep late. Hard for a turkey to gobble with his beak chattering. 


turtlebug said:


> I quit!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeans should be dress attire for the general south.



I thought it was?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'll skip driving to Stewart in the morning and just sleep late. Hard for a turkey to gobble with his beak chattering.
> 
> 
> I thought it was?



Is Turkey season open down there allready?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is Turkey season open down there allready?



March 15th, sir!
My lease is kind of weird. The birds actually migrate from winter area's to spring sections of the place.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> March 15th, sir!
> My lease is kind of weird. The birds actually migrate from winter area's to spring sections of the place.



I have to get my camera going because people do not believe me. Early this week the wife and i were out checking on my cows and I counted up to 280 birds in one group and still did get them all. There had to be 300 of them.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Wonder how many teeth will get pulled in order to get a new debit card come monday .... Mine just snapped.


 I've lost my debit card......... gotta check on it Monday, ain't been used in over 2 weeks, gotta be *misplaced* I HOPE!


turtlebug said:


> I quit!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeans should be dress attire for the general south.


I  thought it was!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> March 15th, sir!
> My lease is kind of weird. The birds actually migrate from winter area's to spring sections of the place.



Thought it was the 23rd?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thought it was the 23rd?



It is for everybody else.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have to get my camera going because people do not believe me. Early this week the wife and i were out checking on my cows and I counted up to 280 birds in one group and still did get them all. There had to be 300 of them.



I believe Bugsy, Fishbro, and I could make a trip up there to help you with your turkey problem.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe Bugsy, Fishbro, and I could make a trip up there to help you with your turkey problem.



Yall welcome anytime, Just have to bring raw oysters.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It is for everybody else.



 




I left my house at 2:47pm. I went to Kohl's. I met Bait for dinner at Shane's Rib Shack (not even worthy of a "it was decent") then went shopping again. Ended up at Walmart to pick up shampoo and Q-tips. 

I JUST walked in the door. 

Shopping for clothing is not my forte'.  

In my 6 hours of shopping, I managed to get one dressy pant set with some awesome shoes (if I do say so myself) and three sweatshirts. 

We have to dress up Monday and Tuesday. Guess who will be sporting new sweatshirts with her jeans Wednesday and Thursday.   

Now I'm doing laundry. Pack in the morning and head out.  

I DO NOT WANT TO GO.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe Bugsy, Fishbro, and I could make a trip up there to help you with your turkey problem.





KyDawg said:


> Yall welcome anytime, Just have to bring raw oysters.


Bama is an excellent oyster shucker!!

If my memory serves me right he has a Tabor oyster knife!!



turtlebug said:


> I left my house at 2:47pm. I went to Kohl's. I met Bait for dinner at Shane's Rib Shack (not even worthy of a "it was decent") then went shopping again. Ended up at Walmart to pick up shampoo and Q-tips.
> 
> I JUST walked in the door.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a safe trip, and a good get together!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left my house at 2:47pm. I went to Kohl's. I met Bait for dinner at Shane's Rib Shack (not even worthy of a "it was decent") then went shopping again. Ended up at Walmart to pick up shampoo and Q-tips.
> 
> I JUST walked in the door.
> 
> ...



Okay, i was wrong. But, it sure would be nice to hunt birds a week before the season opens. 

I can tell just by your post that you are stressing yourself out over this trip and you haven't even left yet. Quit it. Go, have fun, don't get in a hurry, enjoy yourself, and call the locals if you need directions or dinner company.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama is an excellent oyster shucker!!
> 
> If my memory serves me right he has a Tabor oyster knife!!
> 
> I got 2 Tabor shuckers last week. They are are a work of art.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2013)

Yall got me ramped up for turkey season now.

Last time i ate oysters, they were fried and even then i wasnt sure if i'd make it home alive.


Tbug, you'll be fine. There are plenty of us GON'ers up this way if you need anything. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Yall got me ramped up for turkey season now.
> 
> Last time i ate oysters, they were fried and even then i wasnt sure if i'd make it home alive.
> 
> ...



You messed them up when you fried them Slip.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i was wrong. But, it sure would be nice to hunt birds a week before the season opens.
> 
> I can tell just by your post that you are stressing yourself out over this trip and you haven't even left yet. Quit it. Go, have fun, don't get in a hurry, enjoy yourself, and call the locals if you need directions or dinner company.





slip said:


> Yall got me ramped up for turkey season now.
> 
> Last time i ate oysters, they were fried and even then i wasnt sure if i'd make it home alive.
> 
> ...




Thanks yall.  

I sure hope it all goes smooth, you know how bad I hate anything above Macon.  

ERD is staying with mom, she called while I was in Walmart. He's running a fever, coughing, snotty and cruddy. Told her Bait had an insurance card if he needed to go to the doc. That's the best I can do.  

If I'm not mistaken, Miguel and Colin are gonna whisk me away for a few hours when I get there tomorrow.  

I know I've got dinner with Lee, Hugh and Neil set up Tuesday night. 

Les Miles wants to do dinner a different night.  I think I'm gonna see if I can get him and Quinn, Mrs. Quinn and anyone else that might wanna go, to meet me at the Vortex on Wednesday night.

Just gotta find something to occupy me Monday night and then I'm outta that place on Thursday. 

But, I must find a Sephora while I'm there. I might do that on Monday. I've ordered a ton of stuff from them but never been to a store. Can't pass up that opportunity.  

Yeah, I'm stressing.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

Relax Turtle you will be fine.


----------



## kracker (Feb 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall.
> 
> I sure hope it all goes smooth, you know how bad I hate anything above Macon.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine....if you somehow end up about an hour and a half NE of Atlanta, gimme a holler.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2013)

If you're going to the Vortex, you'll be in the area where a older black man stands around at red lights in spandex shorts (seriously). He's kinda a icon but i didnt see him the last few times i was up there, and hes kinda hard to miss.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, cooler is gettin low, rekon it's nap time


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd be tempted to have a meal at the Vortex...along with a Laughing Skull brew.        Work til 8 but could meet up afterwards!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well Good Morning MC and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.  Aaaaggghhh.....an extra 90 minutes of sleep this morning.

The good news is that my name was NOT on the obituary page in the newspaper this morning.  Whew, that was a relief, so I think that I will continue with the rest of the day.

It is frost on my pumpkin this morning for sure. In fact, it feels colder than a well digger's rear-end in Siberia out there this morning.   Got to visit the country later this morning and try to do some work up there if possible.  Something tells me to not to even think about taking my chainsaw with me today.  Save that for another day, I guess.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

I slept a few extra winks today too EE.  Check the obits for my name please.

morning MC  

well the fresh coffee is ready to be served as well as juice for those with will power.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2013)

moanin....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin....



Glad you didn't say "good moanin" cause I'd have replied...

What the heck's so good about it? 

Well, Bait is gone to the shop to change the oil in my Toyota. My clothes are packed. Just gotta get dressed and pack my makeup, hair stuff and toofbrush. 

I settled down enough to sleep last night. Fixed myself some muffins (blueberry cheesecake and chocolate chip) and have tried unsuccessfully to unstop my head. 


I figured going north would mess up my sinuses pretty bad but I would think it could wait til I got there at least. 

Oh well. 

Y'all have a good day. I'll check back in when I get there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mornin folks. It sho is cold out there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Glad you didn't say "good moanin" cause I'd have replied...
> 
> What the heck's so good about it?
> 
> ...



See ya soon Bugsy


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> See ya soon Bugsy



Okay Neil      





  

Sorry, I'm just the ultimate homebody. I don't like ot go off by myself that far away, let alone for four nights. 

This is the longest time Bait and I will have ever spent away from each other in 15 years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay Neil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are headed north and I am headed south on Tuesday.  Going to spend three days in the swamp in SEGA.   Haven't been since the big fire.   Going to be interesting to see the changes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ya'll take care of Princess Cottontop while she's up there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll take care of Princess Cottontop while she's up there.



 okee dokey


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are headed north and I am headed south on Tuesday.  Going to spend three days in the swamp in SEGA.   Haven't been since the big fire.   Going to be interesting to see the changes.


 how far s.e.?? 

Tbug, you're being worse than me, and gawd forbid worse than my mother, like I have to tell her "You know, the more you dread it, the more fun you're gonna end up having!"  Safe travels & know I'm jealous!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I did...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I did...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how far s.e.??
> 
> Tbug, you're being worse than me, and gawd forbid worse than my mother, like I have to tell her "You know, the more you dread it, the more fun you're gonna end up having!"  Safe travels & know I'm jealous!



Almost FL . . . Okeefenokee !! going into the swamp on the east side for three days.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Almost FL . . . Okeefenokee !! going into the swamp on the east side for three days.


 I haven't been to the Okee in years, been a LOT of fires from down that way in the last few years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I haven't been to the Okee in years, been a LOT of fires from down that way in the last few years.



yeap and the bays were beginning to die from a blight when I went three years ago.  I am told all are basically gone now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeap and the bays were beginning to die from a blight when I went three years ago.  I am told all are basically gone now.


but the gators are still there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> but the gators are still there!



and snakes and birds.   Going this early in the year the bugs will not be out yet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and snakes and birds.   Going this early in the year the bugs will not be out yet.


Got some rain coming through this week, it may warm up enough for da snakes to come out .......... but at least the skeeters & gnats will be held at bay, maybe!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got some rain coming through this week, it may warm up enough for da snakes to come out .......... but at least the skeeters & gnats will be held at bay, maybe!



skeeters and them dang yellow flies that come out in late March are the debil with wings.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> skeeters and them dang yellow flies that come out in late March are the debil with wings.


yeah, we call them "deer flies" they are a pain, they love to hang around horses and aggravate them to no end!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Got the kitchen cleaned up, worked on my Bryant-Denny Stadium jigsaw puzzle, and about to go out to the shed and mold a couple of hundred jigheads.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Another load of firewood loaded and unloaded. My back don't like me noooo more.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the kitchen cleaned up, worked on my Bryant-Denny Stadium jigsaw puzzle, and about to go out to the shed and mold a couple of hundred jigheads.


I haven't done a jigsaw puzzle in years, used to love it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Another load of firewood loaded and unloaded. My back don't like me noooo more.


 I feel for ya, that is some hard work!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't wait for springtime.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I can't wait for springtime.



Gobble...gobble...gobble...BOOM


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gobble...gobble...gobble...BOOM



whoa there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> whoa there.



 What ? I like to choot thunder chickens.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gobble...gobble...gobble...BOOM



Was over in yo kneck of da woods today, got another load of free firewood


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Was over in yo kneck of da woods today, got another load of free firewood



Should have let me know. You could have stopped by for a


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Should have let me know. You could have stopped by for a



That's why I went early, so I could get back to da Cafe'356 and


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> What ? I like to choot thunder chickens.



wheeeeeee I thought you were talking about me.   

I hunt them too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like anudder cold and lonely night in the mines . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2013)

Did everyone north of Macon hear that boom? 

That was me landing in Tucker. 

Waiting on Miguel and his sidekick to come get me. I need vittles bad. 


Oh, and guess what's right next to my room?

This room has my name all over it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did everyone north of Macon hear that boom?
> 
> That was me landing in Tucker.
> 
> ...







Try and relax and have FUN Lea !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like anudder cold and lonely night in the mines . . .



Need some company "cupcake" ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did everyone north of Macon hear that boom?
> 
> That was me landing in Tucker.
> 
> ...



Glad you made it Bugsy. See ya soon.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2013)

So ... who knew when the hose under WAY high pressure busts it could sound so like a bomb.


Be right back, gotta go tell my neighbors its safe to come out from under their beds ... and maybe pry Flossie off of the ceiling fan.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

slip said:


> So ... who knew when the hose under WAY high pressure busts it could sound so like a bomb.
> 
> 
> Be right back, gotta go tell my neighbors its safe to come out from under their beds ... and maybe pry Flossie off of the ceiling fan.



RUT ROH...What hose busted ?


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> RUT ROH...What hose busted ?



The water hose in the front of the house. For some reason it lets out way more pressure then it should. I mean, it'll stand the hose right up.... We'll, that plus a old hose = BOOM.

I was washing away what was left after sweeping mud off of the drive way, after laying a crap load of mulch so as to not get the drive way muddy again ..... See, no good deed goes un punished.No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2013)

Well the Ol' Messican sure knows me well. 

One Gourmet White from the Mellow Mushroom, some great conversation with awesome company and I'm about to hit the sack. 

It's been a good day but I sure do miss my Fishbait and family.  I did talk to him but he was busy strategizing the demise of swine. 

Pizza, now bed. Talk with y'all later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you made it safe and sound, Bugsy!!!

Just taking a break to let my burrito's digest and then back to cleaning up the jigheads. The girls are watching Real Housewives of Atlanta. Gawd, make it stop.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well the Ol' Messican sure knows me well.
> 
> One Gourmet White from the Mellow Mushroom, some great conversation with awesome company and I'm about to hit the sack.
> 
> ...


schweet dreams, Tbugsysista!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well the Ol' Messican sure knows me well.
> 
> One Gourmet White from the Mellow Mushroom, some great conversation with awesome company and I'm about to hit the sack.
> 
> ...



Ducky slippers.................. I dare you to wear those Tuesday night...



Keebs said:


> schweet dreams, Tbugsysista!



Hey........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ducky slippers.................. I dare you to wear those Tuesday night...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey........


 Hey.......... you done good......... as always!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey.......... you done good......... as always!


That was the first time I've ever had Turtlebabe all to myself (the 13 year old was zoned out). It was speshul...


----------



## kracker (Feb 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound, Bugsy!!!
> 
> Just taking a break to let my burrito's digest and then back to cleaning up the jigheads. The girls are watching Real Housewives of Atlanta. Gawd, make it stop.....



My daughters have been watching a Worst Cook in America marathon the past couple of days.

I have developed a deep hatred for that spiky haired broad that hosts that show.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2013)

Evening Mr. Kracker.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 17, 2013)

Jennifer made my valentines gift tonight. Milk chocolate cake with Bailey's butter cream frosting. Very rich, but oh so good!! 


Glad tomorrow is a holiday for me cause I have a lot to do. Mainly gotta git everything together for our taxes.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was the first time I've ever had Turtlebabe all to myself (the 13 year old was zoned out). It was speshul...





Bubbette said:


> Jennifer made my valentines gift tonight. _*Milk chocolate cake with Bailey's butter cream frosting*_. Very rich, but oh so good!!
> 
> 
> Glad tomorrow is a holiday for me cause I have a lot to do. Mainly gotta git everything together for our taxes.


that sounds down right sinful!
Checked my bank account today, my Fed. landed Friday!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> My daughters have been watching a Worst Cook in America marathon the past couple of days.
> 
> I have developed a deep hatred for that spiky haired broad that hosts that show.



Way to go, Kracker. Now they are watching the same show you are. Thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that sounds down right sinful!
> Checked my bank account today, my Fed. landed Friday!



Keebs, that cat avatar is freaking me out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Way to go, Kracker. Now they are watching the same show you are. Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebs, that cat avatar is freaking me out.


 why???  he's just pwlaying!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2013)

Evening Keebs. Babysitting the two year old tonight. Wish I had his energy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Keebs. Babysitting the two year old tonight. Wish I had his energy.


Evenin, lawd, can you imagine what we could get done if that was possible?!?!  you tried any of your goodies yet?  I fixed more bacon this morning, I swear, I could eat my weight in that stuff!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Evenin, lawd, can you imagine what we could get done if that was possible?!?!  you tried any of your goodies yet?  I fixed more bacon this morning, I swear, I could eat my weight in that stuff!



Gonna eat the Jelly in the morning, and cant wait. The pears are about gone, we have had them with beans, had them with toast and ham, and had them with stuffed peppers. Wife said dont change a thing in them. Uh by the way, the goodies Mud sent us are all drunk up. Thanks to both of yall. I sho do miss South Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna eat the Jelly in the morning, and cant wait. The pears are about gone, we have had them with beans, had them with toast and ham, and had them with stuffed peppers. Wife said dont change a thing in them. Uh by the way, the goodies Mud sent us are all drunk up. Thanks to both of yall. I sho do miss South Georgia.


 good deal!  tell him he didn't send enough!
ok, 'bout that time...........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2013)

Guess Kracker gone night night.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 17, 2013)

nite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I haven't done a jigsaw puzzle in years, used to love it!


Jigsaw puzzle or the intranets!!!

You chose the intranets!!

Love Ya Darlin!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2013)

Evening Mr. Ruttnbuck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Morning fellow drivelers and welcome to a new work week.  The weekend disappeared into a cloud of dust and in the process covered us with another challenging week of work instead.

Now I need some coffee to really get awake this morning.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2013)

Mornin y'all.

When did hotels get away from pillows and start using cubes?   My neck is killing me. 

Time for a shower and off to headquarters. 

Not sure what's on the schedule for tonight. Waiting to hear from Quinn or Les. Last night will be hard to top though. The Messican and Colin are good company. 

Hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## kracker (Feb 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> When did hotels get away from pillows and start using cubes?   My neck is killing me.
> 
> ...


Mornin everybody. Have a good week Lea!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2013)

When you clear cookies from your 'puter it sure takes a while to log back in to sites.  

Well coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When you clear cookies from your 'puter it sure takes a while to log back in to sites.
> 
> Well coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


How bout some OJ for a brotha?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout some OJ for a brotha?



44 oz?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 44 oz?


Sure, ranks Rooby......


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

mornin kids!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Evenin, lawd, can you imagine what we could get done if that was possible?!?!  you tried any of your goodies yet?  I fixed more bacon this morning, I swear, I could eat my weight in that stuff!






Oh Laaaaaawd the comments I could make . . .









Okay, I ain't skeered, you'd be a #1 heavy . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaawd the comments I could make . . .
> 
> 
> Okay, I ain't skeered, you'd be a #1 heavy . . .


No No: not feelin da love, BN!
Dakota in da shop, gotta have a new starter put on her........... at least it happens when I get a little bit of change....when I really wish I could get other stuff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: not feelin da love, BN!
> Dakota in da shop, gotta have a new starter put on her........... at least it happens when I get a little bit of change....when I really wish I could get other stuff!





Ya know I lub ya LN, folks like us can't EVA get ahead . . . grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya know I lub ya LN, _*folks like us can't EVA get ahead*_ . . . grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 ain't that the truth?!??!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Whew... I survived the weekend. I severely under estimated the sneakieness of my wife, family and friends. Total shock when i was dragged over to my Dad's man cave just to walk into a room full of family and friends yelling Surprise Happy Bday. Smoked ribs, baked beans, tater salad, sausage. Bad thing is I never saw it coming. My Bro Kept me out at the farm Sat. shooting guns while everything was arranged. Lots of preparation and sneakiness. I got to pay more attention.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew... I survived the weekend. I severely under estimated the sneakieness of my wife, family and friends. Total shock when i was dragged over to my Dad's man cave just to walk into a room full of family and friends yelling Surprise Happy Bday. Smoked ribs, baked beans, tater salad, sausage. Bad thing is I never saw it coming. My Bro Kept me out at the farm Sat. shooting guns while everything was arranged. Lots of preparation and sneakiness. I got to pay more attention.



Man thats the VIP treatment... a week long birfday for Mud  it must be good to be King


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew... I survived the weekend. I severely under estimated the sneakieness of my wife, family and friends. Total shock when i was dragged over to my Dad's man cave just to walk into a room full of family and friends yelling Surprise Happy Bday. Smoked ribs, baked beans, tater salad, sausage. Bad thing is I never saw it coming. My Bro Kept me out at the farm Sat. shooting guns while everything was arranged. Lots of preparation and sneakiness. I got to pay more attention.


 see, I CAN keep a secret!



blood on the ground said:


> Man thats the VIP treatment... a week long birfday for Mud  it must be good to be King


No No: don't let him fool you, he's treated like that all the time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew... I survived the weekend. I severely under estimated the sneakieness of my wife, family and friends. Total shock when i was dragged over to my Dad's man cave just to walk into a room full of family and friends yelling Surprise Happy Bday. Smoked ribs, baked beans, tater salad, sausage. Bad thing is I never saw it coming. My Bro Kept me out at the farm Sat. shooting guns while everything was arranged. Lots of preparation and sneakiness. I got to pay more attention.






Obviously you are well loved, OR they were trying to give you a heart attack . . . 


Glad you had a good one bro !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

im about eat up some home brew veggie soup an 2 fried catfish fillets!!! mmmm mmmmm mmm mm good


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Man thats the VIP treatment... a week long birfday for Mud  it must be good to be King





Keebs said:


> see, I CAN keep a secret!
> 
> 
> No No: don't let him fool you, he's treated like that all the time!


Forgot my phone at the house, i'll send ya a pic later.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Obviously you are well loved, OR they were trying to give you a heart attack . . .
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good one bro !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Forgot my phone at the house, i'll send ya a pic later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like lunch will be left over steaks , baked beans and taters, come on lunch


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like lunch will be left over steaks , baked beans and taters, come on lunch


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2013)

Operation stake out hillbilly neighbors #2 is under way! Ima gonna catch him this time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Operation stake out hillbilly neighbors #2 is under way! Ima gonna catch him this time!



what are they doing?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what are they doing?



Driving thru my yard! Destroying my centipede grass! 

Grrr.... Why is it when I'm setting there w/ camera in hand the moron decides to use common sense & turn around in the driveway but when I'm not watching they drive all thru my yard! They can't see me thru the window & even if they could they don't have enough sense to know what I'm doin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Driving thru my yard! Destroying my centipede grass!
> 
> Grrr.... Why is it when I'm setting there w/ camera in hand the moron decides to use common sense & turn around in the driveway but when I'm not watching they drive all thru my yard! They can't see me thru the window & even if they could they don't have enough sense to know what I'm doin!



 yep that aint cool!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep that aint cool!



They've been doing it for almost a year now! We've warned them not to too it but it hasn't worked so now I'm trying to put together evidence & we are seeking legal action! The person that keeps doing it don't live there! I'm not sure if he's family or a friend but I've told him directly not to drive thru my yard! That lasted for a few months but now he's back to doing it again! Just not everytime so it's hard to catch him in the act.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Operation stake out hillbilly neighbors #2 is under way! Ima gonna catch him this time!


 You Can Do IT!!


Crickett said:


> Driving thru my yard! Destroying my centipede grass!
> 
> Grrr.... Why is it when I'm setting there w/ camera in hand the moron decides to use common sense & turn around in the driveway but when I'm not watching they drive all thru my yard! _*They can't see me thru the window & even if they could they don't have enough sense to know what I'm doin!*_


hillbilly 6th sense.......... get some dummy trail cams & put up......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Operation stake out hillbilly neighbors #2 is under way! Ima gonna catch him this time!



Take no prisoners


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Take no prisoners


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs, after looking back at a certain pic i have decided not to send it to you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Located my debit card!
 where is everybody????????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, after looking back at a certain pic i have decided not to send it to you.


 Aaawww come on, send it anyway............


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Idjit...


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>








After 3 days off, i dont wanna go back to werk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww come on, send it anyway............



Promise not to laugh


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit...


 careful wiff that whip now, boy!


slip said:


> After 3 days off, i dont wanna go back to werk.


 Oh, I know, that's 'bout why I won't take my 2 weeks all at once or even a week at the time, just long weekends, too many days off & it is ROUGH to go back!


mudracing101 said:


> Promise not to laugh


No No: how 'bout this.............. you won't hear me...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> careful wiff that whip now, boy!
> 
> Oh, I know, that's 'bout why I won't take my 2 weeks all at once or even a week at the time, just long weekends, too many days off & it is ROUGH to go back!
> 
> No No: how 'bout this.............. you won't hear me...........



Ok, how bout promise not to post .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, how bout promise not to post .


 not acceptable!


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not acceptable!



He said post, but said nothing about texting it around.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

slip said:


> He said post, but said nothing about texting it around.


 true that................... OOooooohhhhhhhMuuuuuudddd............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh my, this is WAY better than your KANG picture!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> true that................... OOooooohhhhhhhMuuuuuudddd............



Nope no textin either


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope no textin either


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



No postin, no textin .... didnt say nothing about facebookin it!







I dont even know what yall are talking about.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

slip said:


> No postin, no textin .... didnt say nothing about facebookin it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She dont need any help slip


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

slip said:


> No postin, no textin .... didnt say nothing about facebookin it!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even know what yall are talking about.


 have you changed your number????????


mudracing101 said:


> She dont need any help slip


 the boy has gooood idea's!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Almost done with this one


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She dont need any help slip





Keebs said:


> have you changed your number????????
> 
> the boy has gooood idea's!



I dunno? I never call my self ya know ... 

PM incoming


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

im headed to da house... see y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

later blood


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost done with this one





slip said:


> I dunno? I never call my self ya know ...
> 
> PM incoming





blood on the ground said:


> im headed to da house... see y'all


 Later Dude!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, if i was to get a couple of goats , is there a certain kind i want, or is a goat a goat?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if i was to get a couple of goats , is there a certain kind i want, or is a goat a goat?


depends on what you're wanting it for, to eat down brush or to "feed out" to butcher.......... or to milk.......... or to show........


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if i was to get a couple of goats , is there a certain kind i want, or is a goat a goat?



Get this kind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Driving thru my yard! Destroying my centipede grass!
> 
> Grrr.... Why is it when I'm setting there w/ camera in hand the moron decides to use common sense & turn around in the driveway but when I'm not watching they drive all thru my yard! They can't see me thru the window & even if they could they don't have enough sense to know what I'm doin!





Christy, getcha some of those pipeline/wire flags and put about 4' apart on the property line.  You know the ones that are about 3' tall with a thin wire stake with a orange, or pank flag ???  You can buy them at any hardware store cheap.  That oughta send a message . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Get this kind













Hooked On Quack said:


> Christy, getcha some of those pipeline/wire flags and put about 4' apart on the property line.  You know the ones that are about 3' tall with a thin wire stake with a orange, or pank flag ???  You can buy them at any hardware store cheap.  That oughta send a message . . .


 good idea.............. oh, hey, you owe me a pm, tyvm!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You Can Do IT!!
> 
> hillbilly 6th sense.......... get some dummy trail cams & put up......



Hillbilly 6th sense...

I thought about the trails cams but my luck is somebody will steal them!



Sterlo58 said:


> Take no prisoners






Keebs said:


>






Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if i was to get a couple of goats , is there a certain kind i want, or is a goat a goat?


I wanna goat too! I like them floppy eared ones! 



slip said:


> Get this kind






Hooked On Quack said:


> Christy, getcha some of those pipeline/wire flags and put about 4' apart on the property line.  You know the ones that are about 3' tall with a thin wire stake with a orange, or pank flag ???  You can buy them at any hardware store cheap.  That oughta send a message . . .



Thought about that too but he'd prolly just mow'em down! I still want a sign that says "Keep Off Grass"


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> depends on what you're wanting it for, to eat down brush or to "feed out" to butcher.......... or to milk.......... or to show........


Just to keep as a pet and maybe keep about an acre eat down.



slip said:


> Get this kind



 I want two of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if i was to get a couple of goats , is there a certain kind i want, or is a goat a goat?




Gotta buddy of mine that has some stump trained goats, but they're kinda pricey . . .




Keebs said:


> good idea.............. oh, hey, you owe me a pm, tyvm!




PM received, no real news to report.





Crickett said:


> Hillbilly 6th sense...
> 
> I thought about the trails cams but my luck is somebody will steal them!
> 
> ...






I betcha he wouldn't Christy, try it, won't cost nuttin, but some pocket change !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just to keep as a pet and maybe keep about an acre eat down.
> 
> 
> 
> I want two of them.






You REALLY wanna goat that holla's/screams like a young'un, or a woman ????   Thinkaboutit . . . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buddy of mine that has some stump trained goats, but they're kinda pricey . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm willing to give it a try but it'd be more fun to catch him doin it & the call the sheriffs office on his sorry behine!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You REALLY wanna goat that holla's/screams like a young'un, or a woman ????   Thinkaboutit . . . .



Where they will be kept, is not at the house and i'm thinking about me and my buddies with some beer and chairs, entertainment for hours


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just googled what a stump trained goat is


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just googled what a stump trained goat is



Don't bleve I'da let on bout that bro.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just to keep as a pet and maybe keep about an acre eat down.
> 
> 
> 
> I want two of them.


you just need a "briar goat" then, they won't eat the grass but will keep the weeds & stuff down.


Hooked On Quack said:


> PM received, no real news to report.


well, who was right, you or me??


Crickett said:


> I'm willing to give it a try but it'd be more fun to catch him doin it & the call the sheriffs office on his sorry behine!





mudracing101 said:


> Where they will be kept, is not at the house and i'm thinking about me and my buddies with some beer and chairs, _*entertainment for hours*_


 they are that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Don't bleve I'da let on bout that bro.



I didnt know, but  coming from Quack i should of knew


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know, but  coming from Quack i should of knew


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Don't bleve I'da let on bout that bro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you just need a "briar goat" then, they won't eat the grass but will keep the weeds & stuff down.
> 
> well, who was right, you or me??
> 
> ...



Whats a briar goat, where ya get one


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats a briar goat, where ya get one


Lemme check with my feed store lady and I'll get back to you.
you DO know you can't fence goats in, right?  You have to build them a ladder to go back & forth...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just googled what a stump trained goat is





Hornet22 said:


> Don't bleve I'da let on bout that bro.





mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know, but  coming from Quack i should of knew




  hehe . . .






mudracing101 said:


> Whats a briar goat, where ya get one





I can hook ya up with one of 'dem too . . . she'll/he'll trim yo bushes too . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lemme check with my feed store lady and I'll get back to you.
> you DO know you can't fence goats in, right?  You have to build them a ladder to go back & forth...........



 enlighten me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> enlighten me


lawdhavemercy............. goats get loose no matter how good've fencing you have, folks say, put your fence up, then build them a ladder over the top, so they can come & go as they please.


----------



## kracker (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where they will be kept, is not at the house and i'm thinking about me and my buddies with some beer and chairs, entertainment for hours


and THEN you google stump trained goats


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> and THEN you google stump trained goats




ok, that's it, I'm outta here, got my truck fixed & headed to the country!  Come'on Mud, we got some talking to do......


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2013)

Evening all U fine people...just passing thru B4 it gets shut down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Located my debit card!
> where is everybody????????



We were looking for a debit card.   

just after 5 guessing there are con trails from keebs and mud going down the road.  

afternoon drivelers.  Feels real funny being home on a Monday before 10PM


----------



## kracker (Feb 18, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all U fine people...just passing thru B4 it gets shut down!


Evening sir, won't be long now


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all U fine people...just passing thru B4 it gets shut down!



Any chance you wanna meet up at Vortex in about an hour?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Any chance you wanna meet up at Vortex in about an hour?


 survived your first full day in no mans land??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 you're  Quack?!?!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know how you do it bro. you are da man


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey hey hey


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 18, 2013)

The first thing goats do is jump up on the tallest thing around.
That is usually your truck, then they play king of the hill!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey hey hey



Dadgum, you workin late or what


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The first thing goats do is jump up on the tallest thing around.
> That is usually your truck, then they play king of the hill!!!






Hornet22 said:


> Dadgum, you workin late or what


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Before you get any goats go see some.
You can smell em before you see em.

They will be on top over everything.

they run from you or get in your way and nibble on your hat, shoes, etc.

Then you have the Billy, do not turn your back on them!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Before you get any goats go see some.
> You can smell em before you see em.
> 
> They will be on top over everything.
> ...



How did you end up with goats?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

How did this thread end with goats?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ya'll better start a new one.
Turn out the lights, this thread is oooooover.....


----------

